# Ein Tag Allianz



## Zultharox (24. März 2009)

Guten Abend,

immer wieder wird es in unregelmäßigen Abständen heiß diskutiert: 
Spielen bei der Allianz mehr dieser "Kiddies"?

Eigentlich dachte ich ja immer, diese Kiddies wollen alle nur böse Monster spielen und bin deshalb verwirrt, wieso so viele da Allianz nehmen sollten.
(Hat jemand eine Idee? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Nun gut, also dachte ich mir, ich fang mal neu an mit ein paar Freunden:

Neue Klasse, neue Rasse, neue Gebiete, neue Berufe, neue Fraktion, neue Quests usw.


Anfangs durfte ich mich denn schon über diverse Spieler wundern, naja haben halt gerade angefangen, sowas gibt es überall.

Als ich denn mit Stufe 10 Sturmwind erreichte, dachte ich mir nur "ogott, ogott".

Überall wird gespammt, geflamed, es liefen ein haufen "Darkkillerassasinerougekillershadowbehindofyougankyoudownyeahxxx" herum und als ich denn schnell nach einem Ort fragte, da ich vollkommen neu bin, regnete es blöde Kommentare.

Zur Rettung kam mir denn ein sehr netter Paladin(?). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Später dann fragte ich nach 1(!)Gold, da meine Bekannten eine Gilde gründeten und ich gerne den schicken Wappenrock tragen wollte.

Und wer mich nicht ignorierte, auf meine vollkommen nett formulierten Frage, von dem bekam ich blöde Texte zu hören:

"haha, hast du vielleicht 30k gold für meine Berufe?
"ich kannte mal einen mit deinem namen auf einem anderen realm, ich geb dir ganz bestimmt nichts"
usw.

Nach 5 Minuten gab ich es natürlich auf.

Meine Güte, 1 beschissenes Goldstück!
Ich habe momentan sinnlos 7000 rumliegen auf meinen Mains, wenn mich ein neuer fragt, würde ich ihm mind. 20 schenken.

Ich vergebe schon als Zeichen der Dankbarkeit mind. 20 Gold Trinkgeld für jeden Müll, obwohl ich weiß, dass sie es nicht brauchen.
Und jetzt machen die sich wegen einem Gold für einen Neuling so eine heiße Kartoffel. 

Tut mir Leid, aber sowas hätte es bei der Horde nicht gegeben?

Seid ihr meiner Meinung, gibt es noch Hoffnung, habt ihr ähnlich Geschichten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Ja, der Thread musste sein, selten sowas dummes erlebt...)

Und jetzt beleidigt mich liebe Allianzler! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (24. März 2009)

Wieso flamen?
Im Grunde haste Recht.


----------



## elnerda (24. März 2009)

kommt a) auf den server an und b) kann das bei beiden fraktionen passieren c) hat das nichts mit dem alter, sondern mit höflichkeit und respekt zu tun, der leider bei wow mit der zeit flöten gegangen ist


----------



## Eox (24. März 2009)

Sowas kommt immer auf den Server an. Auf meinem alten Server waren beide Fraktionen so drauf und auf dem ich jetzt spiele sind alle sehr nett.


----------



## Deanne (24. März 2009)

Ich bin genau aus dem selben Grund von meinem Horde-Char zur Allianz gewechselt. Mir war nämlich der Ton bei der Horde zu asozial und das Miteinander zu rücksichtslos. Besser ist es durch den Wechsel auch nicht geworden. Früher haben mich die Allies mit 5 Mann gegankt, heute sind es 5 Hordler. Bei der Allianz gibt es einige Kiddies, die Horde hat dafür mehr rücksichtslose"Imba-Roxx0r". Zumindest hatte ich den Eindruck und ich habe einen 80er-Hordler UND einen 80er-Ally. Ist aber teilweise auch eine Frage des Servers. Ich habe selbst einige Server erlebt, auf denen man sehr freundlich miteinander umging und Hilfsbereitschaft groß geschrieben wurde, aber leider gibt es davon nicht sonderlich viele. Und Idioten gibt es überall, davor wird man nie sicher sein.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (24. März 2009)

Okay, die Allianz hasse ich, aber das was du beschreibst gibts bei der Horde ebenso...


----------



## Tony B. (24. März 2009)

Also ich habs mal genau anders herum erlebt ... auf meinem server (blackmoore - ally) sind eigentlich alle nett und helfen neulingen (naja bis auf ausnahmen aber die gibs ja bekanntlich überall) und war ne ganze zeit lang auf frostwolf horde und da wurde geflamt wie bescheuert bei jeder normal gestellten frage ^^


----------



## Zeperus (24. März 2009)

Ich gebe es ungern zu aber du hast recht die leute werden schon mit ihrem SPIELgeld geizig...

Bin selbst Ally und hatte glück dass ich verwante auf meinem Realm habe ^^

mfg Zeperus


----------



## Hexenfluch (24. März 2009)

das muss am sever liegen das die so unfreuntlich sind und manche sagen das man bei den Alllys schneller levelt 













			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zultharox (24. März 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Wieso flamen?
> Im Grunde haste Recht.




Ich bin es wohl schon aus dem offizielen Forum gewohnt, für jede Meinung erst ein mal eine Klatsche von mind. 2 Leuten zu bekommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist immer weniger mit guter Diskussion... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forderz (24. März 2009)

ich hab auch mal aus Spaß anner Freud Allianz angefangen auf Gul'Dan und ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, die Leute da sind echt sowas von nett!
Jemand hat mir 4x16er Taschen geschenkt, ich wurd DM und Verlies gezogen weil die Leute langeweile hatten, und Gold fürs Mount hab ich auch bekommen! Nach ca. 1 Woche hatte ich auch schon ein paar ingame Freunde gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wenn ihr Allianz spielen wollt, geht auf Gul'Dan

habs aber aufgegeben, Horde macht viel mehr Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilicia (24. März 2009)

Ich weiß schon warum ich von der Allianz  zur Horde gewechselt bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich nicht sagen kann, dass es bei der Horde auch immer fair, erwachsen udn vor allem nett zu geht.

Dennoch muss man sagen, es gibt auch einfach mehr Allianzler, so ist die relation und die Chance auf Jemanden, mit dem IQ eines Toastbrotes zu treffen, nochmal höher *grins*


----------



## Mozee (24. März 2009)

Es gibt bei jede fraktionen schwarze schaffe besonders wenn magier in der näche sind^^ aber ich bin eher so eins von den netten helfe jeden gern gebe gold an den kleinen die nett fragen^^ also kann mann nicht für die bösen allys jeden der blau und gelb trägt anflamen odr so


----------



## Struppistrap (24. März 2009)

Wenns bei der Allianz nur so wäre und bei der Horde reines freidliches Miteinander.....meinst du irgendwer würde noch Allianz spielen?


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (24. März 2009)

Nix, irgendwer muss doch die ''guten'' spielen, Horde ist doch viel zu böse ;<


----------



## Lilicia (24. März 2009)

Was mir aufegallen ist, ist das es bei der Horde mehr "COOLE" Leute gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum Mensch spielen, wenn man auch ein R0xor Undead sein kann, hm?


----------



## Thorat (24. März 2009)

Peinlicher Thread. Ich spiele hauptsaechlich Allianz, bin ich jetzt ein Kiddy? Kiddys sind Menschen. Wir sind Menschen. Sind wir Kiddys?!
Mensch, wacht doch mal auf. Idioten gibt es ÜBERALL. 
Und sowieso: 


> Tut mir Leid, aber sowas hätte es bei der Horde nicht gegeben?


Ach, und das WEISST du, bzw. du kannst mir das versichern? Mann Junge, das gibt's überall. 
Ich seh auch dauernd Untote Schurken mit den Namen "Assasin" "Shadowkiller" "Colddeath" usw.   Sag ich deswegen gleich das bei der Horde nur Kiddys sind?

Dieses Thema ist doch einfach nur bescheuert.


----------



## Zultharox (24. März 2009)

Thorat schrieb:


> Ach, und das WEISST du, bzw. du kannst mir das versichern? Mann Junge, das gibt's überall.
> Ich seh auch dauernd Untote Schurken mit den Namen "Assasin" "Shadowkiller" "Colddeath" usw.   Sag ich deswegen gleich das bei der Horde nur Kiddys sind?
> 
> Dieses Thema ist doch einfach nur bescheuert.



Das ist meine Meinung nach über 2 Jahren Horde und ein paar Tagen Allianz.


Sicher gibt es beide, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass es dies viel häufiger bei der Allianz gibt.


----------



## mister.G (24. März 2009)

es gibt halt einfach mehr allianzler deswegen ist die chance auf solche leute zu treffen höher.


----------



## deathmagier (24. März 2009)

Zultharox schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, aber sowas hätte es bei der Horde nicht gegeben?



dann komm mal auf norgannon und überzeug dich vom gegenteil^^


----------



## nerocry (24. März 2009)

Also ich finde "nach meinen Erfahrungen" auf seite der allianz friedlicher und naja bei mir aufen server Wrathbringer wird normal gespammt....es giebt bei uns zwar selten spammer,aber die die spammen geh ein richtig auf die Nüsse :-)

Aber ignorierliste ftw

P.s Spiele auch Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (24. März 2009)

Zultharox schrieb:


> Das ist meine Meinung nach über 2 Jahren Horde und ein paar Tagen Allianz.



Das ist der Punkt. Nach solch kurzer Zeit kann man keine objektiven Urteile abgeben. Ich habe jahrelang Horde gespielt und spiele momentan seit einem halben Jahr Allianz und meiner Meinung nach gibt es auf beiden Seiten nette Spieler, aber auch totale Vollidioten. Man muss nur genug Erfahrungen sammeln.


----------



## Darkfire936 (24. März 2009)

Also ich spiele jetzt seit etwa 1 1/2 Monaten bei der Allianz da ich dort auch mal questen wollte usw
Und ich musste feststellen, dass es dort viel netter zu ging als bei der Horde einem wurde mehr geholfen usw


Vielleicht ist das halt von Server zu Server verschiweden


----------



## wugel (24. März 2009)

ich kann nur nach anfänglichen hordezeiten sagen, dass ich den ton, die menschen, und einfach das gemütliche beisammensein auf allyseite harmonischer finde. klar, auf hordenseite hab ich auch gute erfahrungen gemacht, aber die auf allyseite überwiegen. aber das ist dann höchswahrscheinleich, wie meine vorredner schon sagten eine sache des servers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...
allerdings verstehe ich nicht, warum der großteil der allianz immer als "kiddies" abgestempelt wird. ich sag dazu nur idioten findet man auf beiden seiten... und auf seiten der allianz gibt es, genau wie auf seiten der horde, erwachsene menschen, die sich klar äußern und ja, wer hätte es gedacht, auch spielen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haldimir (24. März 2009)

oh man, ich hab jetzt mal die hälfte euer beiträge gelesen. und wenn ich mir mal die rechtschreibung anschaue, dann ist mir völlig egal welche fraktion ihr seid, ich will mit keinem von euch spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidaya (24. März 2009)

Ich denke auch du kannst es nach so kurzer Zeit sicher nicht so gut beurteilen. Ich habe bei Allianz und Horde auf beiden Seiten gute wie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, sodass ich da keinen Unterschied sehen kann.
Und nebenbei finde ich es auch nervig, wenn ich in ner Stadt stehe und ständig wegen Gold angewhispert werde (ich findes das häuft ich mittlerweile). Ich gebe dann auch grundsätzlich nichts ab, habe aber schon mal angeboten beim farmen bzw questen zu helfen, das wollte dann aber nie jemand... auch was komisch oder? :-) Versteh ich nicht warum man sich das nicht selber erfarmen kann, musste ich am Anfang ja auch so machen :-)


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (24. März 2009)

Rechtschreibung....

LFM MALY 25er NUR MIT ARCHIVMENT CHEK!


----------



## Monoecus (24. März 2009)

Zu der Sache mit dem Gold:

Ich hätte dir ganz ehrlich gesagt, dass ich selbst noch fast 2k Gold Schulden hab...


Zum andern:

Wie schon gesagt: Kommt auf den Server usw. drauf an...


----------



## Dark Phill (24. März 2009)

wenn mich jemand nach gold fragt geb ich dem das aus prinzip nicht aber sonst würde ich auf nem anderen server spielen oder gleich bei der Horde bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Langlog (24. März 2009)

Als eingefleischter Hordler sollte ich jetzt wohl sagen "so sind Sie eben die Allys" aber wie schon einige male gesagt wurde kann dir genau das auch auf Hordenseite passieren. Ich hab vor einiger zeit auch mal einen Ally Char gespielt und da waren viele nette Leute dabei die sich nicht dafür zu schade waren einen mal eben nach Shatt zu porten.... 

Was ich allerdings nicht mache und auch nicht unterstütze sind eben genau diese Bettel Aktionen! Es wird einfah zu viel gelogen! Das ist zu so einer Art Sport geworden sich durch zu "Schnorren". 

Mir zuletzt passier "kannst du mir 10G geben ich will umskillen und kein Gold" ich schau ihn mir an und Denke, Ja ne is klar lvl 7 Char hat sich verskillt und Brauch 10G zum Umskillen

Also Horde oder Ally da tun sich nicht wirklich viel was Umgangsformen angeht einzige was man machen kann ist, sich vorher ein wenig schlau zu machen wie es auf dem ein oder anderen Server zugeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Gruß LL


----------



## chinsai (24. März 2009)

Ich spiele auf Rexxar und das ist es bei der Horde tagsüber teils um einiges schlimmer als bei der Allianz.
Helfen tu ich immer, verstehe auch nie das dumme Geflame im Handelschannel, was auch völlig kindisch ist wenn einer was schreibt, der anderen plötzlich dann hallo im Handelschannel(!) schreibt und die dann völlig sinnfreie Diskussionen im Handelschannel führen statt zu whispern.
Das mit dem Gold ist so eine Sache, da ich selbst permanent pleite bin kann ich natürlich nichts geben <.<
(Mal so ganz nebenbei, das Buffed-Forum ist manchmal auch nicht besser als der handelschannel auf Allianz-(oder auch Horden-)seiten)


----------



## fergon (24. März 2009)

Hi, also ich und 6-7 Gildies von der Allianz haben uns, um mal auszuapannen, einen Dk auf der Hordenseite Lordaerons gemacht. Langsam aber sicher gehen wir richtung 75 zu und was macht man natürlich, kalr nen paar inis gehen. 
Naja keiner on also random suchen! 
Nach ner Stunde dann endlich ne Gruppe für BU zusammen. Soweit so gut! Die ersten 2 Mobs auf der Treppe: Ich pulle, tanke die schön an und bin Tod! Heiler, keine Reaktion. Ich frag ob er afk is. Keine Reaktion. Ich frage nachm Reeze, der Heiler sagt:"Du bist nen Scheiß Tank, so viel schaden wie du bekommst kann ich nich weg Heilen! Das wird nix" (Naja waren nen paar rechtschreibfehler drin die ich auf verklicken beim tastenanschlag schieben würde). Hmmmmmmmm was zum Teufel geht da ab? In locker ner halben Minute kein Heal, aber der Healer behauptet steif und fest ich bin zu schlecht! Naja egal, reinlaufen weiter gehts! Ran an den Mob, antanken, damage kommt, kein HEAL ich bin Tod , super! Ich wieder im Gruppenchannel:"Warum Heilst du mich nicht???" Antwort:" Du kack noob bist zu blöd zum Tanken!". In mir brodelt der pure Hass :"Gehts noch? Klopf hier ne Minute aufn mob und bekomm nichtmal ne Erneuerung ab, was dsoll das?". Kein Antwort. 20 sekunden später geht der Heiler aus gruppe, aus der Gilde wo er war ( 2 in der Gruppe waren auch noch von der Gilde ) und Offline. 
Nun ich spiel seit mehr als 2 Jahren WOW und sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt! Auch in anderen Gruppen wars nicht grade der beste Umgangston vorhanden, von Unhöflichkeit bis zu wüsten Beschimpfungen war alles dabei, sowas hab ich wirklich auf alli seite nie gesehen. 
An was es auch immer liegen mag, Kiddys sind allgegenwärtig und auf beiden seiten vertreten wobei die Erfahrung in den letzten zwei Wochen Horde doch eher dann die schlimmeren waren.
Ich gebe aus Prinzip keinem auch nur ein Silber, oder mit meinem Mage einen Port (nichtmal für Gold) denn ich habe mir damals bis Level 50 auch alles selbst erarbeitet und bin der Überzeugung, wenn man jemandem von beginn an alles in den ... steckt wird er nie erfahren was es heißt für sein Gold arbeiten zu müssen! Gute Tipps verteil ich umsonst falls ich bemerke das der Schnorrer wirklich ein blutiger Anfänger ist!

Was den /2 betrifft, nun ich nutze ihn zur Gruppensuche denn man findet einfach schneller das was man sucht (weil es eben ein Globaler channel ist)und viele den /4er einfach nicht nutzen!

In diesem Sinne lassts Krachen


----------



## Shizo. (24. März 2009)

Recht hast du...
zB hör ich als Allianzler immer , wenn ich ein Portal brauch , ok 20 g oÄ
Bei der Horde hab ich mal gefragt ( mit einem Twink ) da kam die antwort brauchst mir nichts geben,
sind hier nicht bei der Allianz.
Aber es ist nicht jeder so...zB wurde mir vor über 1 Jahr und ich neu war sehr geholfen.
Auch mit meinen Twinks.
Ist halt von Server zu Server anders  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smidi (24. März 2009)

Zultharox schrieb:


> Später dann fragte ich nach 1(!)Gold,



dafür gehörst schon auf die Ignore. Wer kein Gold hat kann auch nix ausgeben!


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Ich denke es ist von Server zu Server anderst
Bei meinem Main (Horde) hab nach dem Start sofort hilfsbereite Spieler getroffen
Auch bei der Allianz hab ich schon solche gesehen...
Aber auch welche, die einfach nur unfreundich waren

--> Es gibt immer freundliche und unfreundliche und es ist von Server zu server verschieden


----------



## Melih (24. März 2009)

Wie schon gesagt, kommt auf server an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Bei uns auf Azshara (horde) sind auch nicht alle perfekt, aber da wird wenigsens (ok, paar schwarze schafe gibt natürlich auch da) wird da nicht geflamt, sondern eher freundlich (mal mehr, mal weniger) gespammt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zultharox (24. März 2009)

Smidi schrieb:


> dafür gehörst schon auf die Ignore. Wer kein Gold hat kann auch nix ausgeben!



Naja ich sage mal, der Ton macht die Musik.

Wenn ich frage im mit /s "Hat jemand bitte 1g zu Spenden für einen Neuling, der sich ein Gildenwappenrock kaufen möchte", sehe da nichts Schlimmes.


----------



## Serafino (24. März 2009)

Zultharox schrieb:


> Naja ich sage mal, der Ton macht die Musik.
> 
> Wenn ich frage im mit /s "Hat jemand bitte 1g zu Spenden für einen Neuling, der sich ein Gildenwappenrock kaufen möchte", sehe da nichts Schlimmes.


Stimmt schon das was du schreibst, ist sicherlich nichts schlimmes, aber anderer Seits würde es bei mir zum Beispiel auch auf die Laune ankommen wenn ich gut gelaunt bin geb ich dir vielleicht was, wenn ich normale Laune habe würde ich dir wahrscheinlich schon nichts mehr geben, da ich es so sehe, das es im Moment bei den AH-Preisen kein Problem ist in unter ner halben Stunde selbst auf lvl 10 mehr als 1 Gold zu machen.

Trotzdem und da geb ich dir Recht was man auf so eine Frage teilweise für völlig überzogene Flames bekommt das ist schon echt ne Schweinerei ich meine Wenn ich dir kein Gold geben möchte dann lass ich es halt und ignoriere die Anfrage ganz einfach.

Und zum Thema Nettigkeit Horde vs. Allianz 
ich hab ewig Horde gespielt auf Gul'Dan dann auf Teldrasil und Deppen hat man immer und grade in Instanzgruppen gibt es immer wieder Leute über die man sich nur aufregen möchte und sich an Kopp packt.

Bei der Allianz auf Ysera wo ich im Moment spiele gibt es auch Deppen klar aber bis jetzt auch nicht mehr als auf Hordenseite (wobei ich noch keine großen Ini-Runs gemacht habe) 

Was mir allerdings generell aufgefallen ist, in den Zeiten von Vanilla-WoW waren grade die UBRS-Runs immer mit totalen Deppen gespickt

Deshalb life goes on 
Sera


----------



## Dagonzo (24. März 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Wieso flamen?
> Im Grunde haste Recht.


Zum Teil hat er schon recht. Aber einen Neuling einfach Gold geben? Warum? Alle haben mal bei Null angefangen und heute ist es so einfach an Gold zu kommen wie nie zuvor. Ein Stack Kupfer statt früher 50s heute für 5-8 Gold. War nur ein Beispiel von vielen. Mit Level 10 kannst theoretisch schon eine ganze Menge Gold zusammen haben.


----------



## Anburak-G (24. März 2009)

Haldimir schrieb:


> oh man, ich hab jetzt mal die hälfte euer beiträge gelesen. und wenn ich mir mal die rechtschreibung anschaue, dann ist mir völlig egal welche fraktion ihr seid, ich will mit keinem von euch spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Würde jetzt die Groß/Kleinschreibung noch passen, würd ich Dir recht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jekyll_do (24. März 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Mit Level 10 kannst theoretisch schon eine ganze Menge Gold zusammen haben.



Völlig richtig. Mir wäre es auch zu doof jemanden in Sturmwind vor'm AH anzuschnorren. Ich ignoriere Schnorrer auch grundsätzlich. Eher 20 Silberblatt in Elwynn zusammensammeln, ins Ah damit, schon hat man ein paar Gold verdient. Schwer ist das heutzutage wirklich nicht mehr.

Ansonsten denke ich dass es mittlerweile keinen großen Unterschied mehr zwischen der Horde und der Allianz gibt. Einen Unterschied gab es auf jeden Fall in Vanilla WoW. Da hat die Horde beispielsweise alle BGs dominiert, was heute ja auch nicht mehr der Fall ist. Damals gab es aber auch keine Blutelfen, deshalb sind alle die einen "hübschen" Char spielen wollten zur Allianz gegangen.  Ich denke man kann auf beiden Seiten positive und negative Erfahrungen sammeln.


----------



## bjxx (24. März 2009)

Ich kenne das selber spiele allianz auf es wir teilweise viel gespammt es kommt wirklich auf denn server an 

aber was is sehr komisch finde ist das es nach ca 22 uhr aufhört mit denn spamms :-)


----------



## Sebastianic (24. März 2009)

Hexenfluch schrieb:


> das muss am sever liegen das die so unfreuntlich sind und manche sagen das man bei den Alllys schneller levelt



Ja, weil der Content ab spätestens lvl 30ja eh größtenteils gleich ist...(oder annähernd gleich, bsp: höllenfeuerhalbinsel ehrenfeste/thrallmar -> rel. gleiche Qs)

und auch vor lvl 30 sind keine all zu großen Unterschiede...


----------



## Hotgoblin (24. März 2009)

Das kann man nicht auf alle Server verallgemeinern.

Kuck mal auf Gilneas rum da spielen viele anständige Menschen.


----------



## Devil4u (24. März 2009)

Tja... Ich denke nicht dass es an der Fraktion liegt. Meiner Meinung nach liegt es eher daran welche Rasse auf dem Server stärker vertretten ist. Bei uns kommen zum Beispiel 2 Allys auf 1 Hordler. Und auf unserem Server ist die Allianz von den Spielern her kaum zu gebrauchen. Die 80er Allys rennen teilweise den ganzen Tag in den Noobzonen rum und ganken. Warum? Weil niemand was dagegen tun kann. Er pfeift einmal und es stehen doppelt bis dreimal so viele Ally's da. Genau so wenn man mal nen Ally umkloppt sollte man die Zone verlassen. Denn der logt auf seinen 80er und nimmt 4 Kumpels mit. Sowas erlebt man ständig. Dafür ist aber die Horde ein eingeschweisster Haufen. 

Um weiter darauf einzugehen wieso ich denke dass es immer die Überzahl ist mit den Unfreundlichen Spielern, dass ist ganz einfach. Schon das Auftretten der Spieler soll zeigen wie Super dass sie sind. Also geht man doch direkt zur stärkeren Fraktion. Dann kann man auch Gewinner sein. Denn bei den Anderen kriegt man ja von der Überzahl aufs Dach.

Ich hatte aber ein Kumpel der Spielte auf einem Ausgeglichenen Server... da wars auf beiden Seiten recht angenehm.

Naja ich denk mal vorerst genug getippselt.


----------



## KInstinct (24. März 2009)

Zu dem 1G:

Ich kenne jemanden der so 300g am Tag macht ohne ein Finger zu rühren. Gold gebe ich generell nicht, aber auf wispher wegen G reagiere ich allergisch. Aber liegt auch daran das ich mit Lvl80 von Lvl-Chinesen "Du ziehen jetzt durch xxx" wispher bekomme.

Ansonsten ist der Allgemein-Channel fast komplett aus (und grade ich Naxx aus).

Aber wie Allies sind auch nur Menschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. März 2009)

@TE:

Ich hätte auf einen Bettler wie dich genauso reagiert. Und das hat mit Allianz/Horde nichts zu tun.
Nur, du machst es dir einfach und pauschalisierst das einfach mal -.-


----------



## Aribef (25. März 2009)

Folgendes... :

Mache grad alle möglichen Qs für Meister der Lehren und war grad an der PvP Q Ehrenfeste wo man die 3 Posten erobern muss...

mir fehltenur noch der rundblick... nebenbei, ich war mit meinem 77er Jäger da.

So, ich mich hingestellt und war am warten... kein Bock auf PvP kein Bock auf irgendwelche fights, wollte nur fix den dummen Posten holen und mich dann wieder vom Acker machen....

Kommt ein Untoter 80er hexer um die Ecke.... bäng bäng bäng, zack war ich tot... ok dacht ich mir ist PvP muss man mit rechnen, vielleicht macht er auch grad die Q, lass ich ihn mal etwas Zeit bis er fertig ist...

Ich wieder hin.. mich total firedlich hingestellt... bäng bäng bäng tot.... nicht mal ein kleines anzeichen das ich auf PvP auswär (ausser meinem aktiven pvp modus, gezwungener maßen)

das ganze Spiel ging ungefähr 5 tode so... irgendwann hatte ich die schnauze voll und war genervt.... dem 80er hexer war anzusehen das er total gelangweilt da rum gegurkt ist (nebenbei er hatte irgend nen pvp titel)

naja ich kein nerv mehr gehabt und mir ein lvl1er blutelf hunter gemacht...

zack schnack ich ihn an:

Hi, ich versuch hier grad die Q zubeenden, brauch auch nur noch den rundblick, dauert nichtlang, wär nett wenn du mich das kurz beenden lässt.... hast sicher auch was besseres zutun als mit 80 hier kleinere chars zu nerven, ist doch arm... naj wie gesagt ich bin gleich weg, wär cool wenn du mich das schnell durchziehen lässt....

(so... ok ich geb zu... ein leicht genervter unterton.. aber was will man erwarten, wenn jemand sich erst ausloggen und nen 1er erstellen muss damit man da mal das scheiss Q beenden kann....)

Dann kam von ihm:

so schonmal garnciht typisch allies, alle unfreundlich. lern mal ordentlich zu sprechen vielleicht würde ich dich dann lassen. kind

... da dacht ich nur.. what? nebenbei ich bin 23 und denke das ich mich ganz gut artikulieren kann... und so behindert wie der mich da immer umgehaun hat, da kann man einfach nciht werwarten das einer dann ankommt: och bitte lieber horden spieler, wärst du so gnädig mich zuende questen zu lassen, das wäre super lieb... naja ich weis ja nicht.. aber sprecht ihr hordler so untereinander?... freundlichkeit  und arschkriechen .. da gibts nen unterschied...

naja.... ich:

öhm? wollte doch nur mein q zuende machen mehr nicht, verpiss mich auch gleich wieder. nebenbei blabla 23 und nach 5 kills etwas genervt also bitte...


btw: ganz egal wie mich ein hordler dann mit nem 12er angeschnackt hätte... ob nun unfreundlich oder nett.... ohne scheiss, ich hätt ihn einfach diese 5min seine scheis Q zuende machen lassen....



so er dann wieder:

hey das hatte einen grund warum ich das gemacht habe...


ich:

lol dafür gibts kein grund... wenn du die Q auch grad machst, dann hast du die base bereits und kannst mich da ruhig mal ran lassen, kannst sie gleich wieder haben....

er: und? ich bin auch 23 und ich kann mich normal unterhalten, geh mal wieder auf deine allie seite 




naja wie dem auch sei...

für mich persönlich: mir ist absolut wurst ob allie oder horde... dahinter stecken auch nur menschen mit den gleichen zielen in wow.. und warum sich gegenseitig stressen? ich hab sogar schon mit hordler als allie zusammen gespielt und mobs gekillt.. das war auch mal lustig....


aber allein die tatsache das gaaaaanz rein zufällig dieser player auch 23 war.. lässt mich zweifeln... und dann noch das schubladen denken: allies sien alle unfreundlich und alles...... das hat mir eindeutig gezeigt das dieser player nicht mal volljährig war... es war wirklich ein sehr assoziales verhalten von ihm...



wie gings weiter: ich habe umgeloggt, geguckt ob er noch da war: nein..... hatte sich aber irgendnen anderen schar dahin gestellt...
als ich nach ner viertelstunde wieder kam hat der affenkopf gelauert und hat dann umgeloggt, nur um mich wieder zu killen.......






fakt: es gibt keine besseren sopieler auf horden seite und keine unfreundlicheren auf allieseite.... 
fakt: auf beidenseiten spielen kinder, erwachsene, nett und arschlöcher....

ich finde ich bin recht freundlich, immer hilfbereit... helfe erst anderen playern und bitte dann umhilfe.. usw...


aber leider kommt es meist nie soweit das fremde leute einen richtig kennenlernen... weil es in wow sehr doll zum schubladen denken tendiert und es auch sehr stark von der klasse und dem level abhängt, wie und warum jemand respekt oder spott erntet......




ich spiele wow gern udn solche dummen menschen können mir nicht die freude daran verderben, weil ich es einfach besser weis.

aber da kann man einfach ncihts machen, man steckt nicht in dem anderen spieler drin, man kann da nichts ändern... es ist wie es ist und es würd sich höchstens nur noch verschlimmern, wenn hirnlose menschen nach äffen, auf irgendwelche trends aufspringen wie allies alle unfreundlich oder what ever....


WoW zieht halt auch dumme menschen an... wie scheisse die fliegen, es liegt an jedem selbst wie er damit umgehen möchte




tippfehler etc.. egal ignoriert sie, es ist spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrordromgirl (25. März 2009)

Zultharox schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, aber sowas hätte es bei der Horde nicht gegeben?




Falsch ich hab früher selbst Horde gespielt was man sich da als neuling so anhören durfte ging unter keine Kuhhaut,
von den harmlosen die sagten sufu ging das über diverse beleidigungen und beschimpfungen wenn man nach nem weg fragte oder wenn man wissen wollte wo der un der npc zu finden sind.
Sowas gibts auf beiden Seiten das weiß ich mittlerweile da ich auf beiden seiten gespielt habe.
Die einen sind nett die andren (von denen es meiner meinung nach zu viele gibt) kennen nur sinnlose kommentare und beleidigungen.
Dabei fällt mir etwas ein was neulich jemand auf meinem Server in den /2 schrieb ich denk das passt irgendwie hierher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :
Sein Prinzip ist Überhaubt
Was beliebt ist ist erlaubt.
Denn der Mensch als Kreatur
hat von Rücksicht keine Spur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginkohana (25. März 2009)

Also ich kenn das auch von beiden Seiten her, habe auf gilneas meine Allychars und zum Spaß mal einen Hordie angefangen und sowohl auf Allyseite als auch auf hordenseite wurde man wegen jeder Frage geflamed & bekam eine ganz vernünftige Antwort.
Was aber auch von der Zeit abhängt wann man fragt, Abends wenn viele nun sagen wir es freundlich: "jüngere" offline sind dann bekommt man hauptsächlich ernst gemeinte Antworten zu Fragen.

Zum Gold kann ich nur sagen, dass es wohl früher wirklich mehr Hilfsbereitschaft gab aber mittlerweile sind die Leute die den Bogen überspannen(70er oder 80er & mit einem Twink nach geld betteln) zu Hauf zu finden.
Woher ich das weiß? ganz einfach, ein ehemaliges Gildenmitglied tat dies häufiger, er meinte im Gildenchat er sei auf "dem & dem" twink und spammte dann plötzlich Stormwind voll.

Wirklich verstehen warum man das jetzt anprangert kann ich nun nicht weil die Spieler es sich im Endeffekt selbst so versaut haben.
Meine einzige Hoffnung ist die derzeit im Gespräch befindliche Anhebung der FSK & hoffentlich auch die harte Durchsetzung.
Zwar tut es mir dann für die Spieler der betroffenden Generation, die sich bemühen & freundlich sind leid jedoch erhoffe ich mir davon eine Anhebung des Niveaus im Chat wie auch in der Spielweise der Leute.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (25. März 2009)

ich hasse euch alle!! ally und horde zugleich..... mich hasse ich auch
wow spiele ich nur um zu hassen, mich aufzuregen und mir probleme zu schaffen die ich sonst nicht habe.....

deshalb...gute nacht....und träumt was schönes


----------



## Alien123 (25. März 2009)

Sagen wir, in Gelsenkirchen rennen viele Assis rum. Heisst das, dass es allgemein im Ruhrgebiet so aussieht?

Ich hoffe du verstehst worauf ich hinaus will.


----------



## Hardfanatix (25. März 2009)

Auf der ewigen wacht kannst du beide fraktionen kniggen alliz machen besser pvp aber netter als die horde sind die auch net
Gruss


----------



## Taniquel (25. März 2009)

Ich hab mir , da mir nordend mom einfach zu langweilig ist nen alli dk gebaut um mit dem von den startgebieten an mal alles zu machen. Damals bin ich zur horde gewechselt weil es dort ganz einfach erwachsener zuging, was sich aber mittlerweile total geändert hat (außer spätnachts) Ich kann mom auch nix gegen die allis allgemein sagen , mach auch die niederstufigen quests alle und verschenke den loot oder stelle ihn billig ins ah.Wenn aber jemand dem ich zb grad beiner q geholfen oder ne gute waffe geschenkt habe mich auch noch wegen gold anlabert platzt mir der arsch und er landet unweigerlich auf der igno.Bei den qmobs oder erzen lasse ich den lowies auch immer den vortritt was sicher auch damit zu tun hat das ich nie angepflaumt werde . Aber alles in allem kann ich nix gegen die allis sagen, ein paar assis gibts immer aber das hat nüscht mit der fraktion zu tun^^


----------



## Dabow (25. März 2009)

mister.G schrieb:


> es gibt halt einfach mehr allianzler deswegen ist die chance auf solche leute zu treffen höher.



richtig !


----------



## Freebs (25. März 2009)

Die 20 Gold bitte an Thorun, Freeby und Ghaia auf Eredar. kkthxbb


----------



## Beowulf321 (25. März 2009)

Ich bin selbst erst 14 Jahre alt aber ich benehme mich viel besser als manch andere die behaupten das sie erwachsen wären.
Ein Beispiel ich queste mit meinem Krieger ganz gemütlich in den Sturmgipfeln fragt jemand im /1 Channel nach froststoff
ich sag Spaßhalber "Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" und dieser spieler beleidigt mich aufs ärgste.

Wenn mich jemand fragt ob ich bei einer q helfen kann tue ich dies gern.
Ich gebe auch manchmal gold her wen ich gefragt werde.
Server: Nozdormu Fraktion: Allianz

Es gibt auf beiden Seiten richtige A*schl*cher.


----------



## NaturalDesaster (25. März 2009)

Komisch. Ein Tag Horde war für mich schlimmer.

hängt einfach vom server ab !
kann man also nicht pauschalisieren...
Und den ganzen kack bettlern geb ich sicher kein gold. Denn hält man ihnen die hand hin, greifen sie gleich nach dem ganzen Arm !
Wenn du doch so reich bist, das du alle 5 minuten nem bettler nen gold schenken kannst, ist es deine sache. Ich nehme auch gern 20g per post von dir...

Also, nicht immer so voreilig. Horde ist keineswegs besser. Server und Uhrzeiten sind entscheidend !

Goldbettler gehören genauso gebannt, wie goldseller ! Accountgebannt, nicht chargebannt. dann stellt sich das wieder ein !


----------



## Tamîkus (25. März 2009)

ist server abhängig ich hab  pre bc allianz gespielz auf azshara also damals fand ich das klima da sehr hübsch bis auf die geegentlichen server abstürze aber  das es mit bc plötzlich alles unfreundlich wurde und man   mit jedem wort einen streit auslöste ( so wars bei  mir ) bin ich halt zu horde rüber hab da nen mian hunter gemacht und spiele und raide set fast 2 jahren mit der selben gilde alles freundlich keinen beschifpung wen ich ma nach g gefragt hab hab ich welches bekommen und die frage ob bei der allianz nur kiddys soielen ist net so gnaz war auf horde seite bin ich auch scho spielern  begenet die 12 oder13 sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    und wer sich über sowas streitete ist selber ein kiddy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg

Tamîkus / Blackmoore


----------



## Phobius (25. März 2009)

Ich berichte das ganze mal anderst rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe lange Zeit auf Ally-Seiten gespielt, dann WoW in die Ecke geworfen und vor kurzem mit eine paar Bekannten auf Hordenseite (anderer Realm) wieder angefangen. Und so viel besser finde ich das Niveau nun auch wieder nicht.

Der Handelschat ist zum spammen da, hier und dort hagelt es dumme Sprüche und nach Gold fragen will (und muss ich zum Glück) nicht.

Aber was die Fragerei nach Gold angeht ... Ich find es lächerlich dass man nach Gold fragen muss. Klar, als Lowie hat man nicht viel Gold, kann sich anfangs gerade so die Skills leisten. Wenn man dann einen Gildenwappenrock wird wirds "teuer". Aber was sonst teilweise an Anfragen wegen Gold kommt ist lächerlich. Und sind wir mal ehrlich ... Bis auf ein paar sehr wenige Ausnahmen hat man das Gold schnell zusammen und fertig ist. 

Was mir auf beiden Seiten stark aufgefallen ist, ist, dass wenn man mal durch ein niedrigstufiges Gebiet reitet, man gerne mal angewhispert wird, ob man die Leute ziehen kann. Wenn man dann höflich absagt, egal, mit welcher Begründung, bekommt man gerne mal nen netten whisper an den Kopf geworfen, bei welchem es einen hoch kommt (Siehe auch in meinem MyBuffed Blog). 

Als Magier war ich eine Wasser-, Brot- und Portalmaschine und als DK soll ich nun jeden daher gelaufenen Deppen ziehen weil ich ja sowieso nichts anderes zu tun habe. Da verzichte ich gerne drauf.

Alles in allem ähneln sich Allianz und Horde immer mehr. Leider. Und was das Böse und Horde angeht ... Kann man so oder so sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The-Quila (25. März 2009)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Okay, die Allianz hasse ich, aber das was du beschreibst gibts bei der Horde ebenso...




ja gibts auf horde auch. hab selber n par hordetwinks angefangen. gleiches geflame, gleiches gespamme. variiert je nach server.
bei uns aufn server wird zwar recht viel gelabert im handelschat und noch tausendmal soviel im inoffiziellen lfg. aber ganz ehrlich... gerade das macht ein mmorpg aus. wenn der chat leer ist, kann ich genausogut diablo 2 im singleplayer spielen.

ich hab mich allerdings noch nicht dazu herabgelassen, andere leute anzuschnorren.
mit kräuterkunde kürschnern is das eine gold schneller zusammen, als man lvl 10 wird und wenn du sogar mit freunden angefangen hast, versteh ich nicht wie ihr um 1g betteln müsst - zu faul selber zu sammeln?

ich persönlich komm allerdings mit der "mentalität" auf hordeseite nicht klar. kp wieso aber irgendwie geht mir hordespielen nach ner zeit immer auf die nerven... weswegen ich auch meinen twink keine lsut habe zu spielen (lvl 29, eigene gilde (1g lol), wappenrock gekauft (10g), paar bankfächer (4-5, ka wieviel gold das waren), paar 16er taschen (2-5g das stück kp is lange her) und genug gold fürs erste mount (alles nicht gebettelt)).


----------



## mckayser (25. März 2009)

Thorat schrieb:


> Peinlicher Thread. Ich spiele hauptsaechlich Allianz, bin ich jetzt ein Kiddy? Kiddys sind Menschen. Wir sind Menschen. Sind wir Kiddys?!
> Mensch, wacht doch mal auf. Idioten gibt es ÜBERALL.
> [...]
> 
> ...



! Das seh ich ganz genauso !


----------



## Zangor (25. März 2009)

Zultharox schrieb:


> Das ist meine Meinung nach über 2 Jahren Horde und ein paar Tagen Allianz.



Um das richtig vergleichen zu können, müsstest Du erst 2 Jahre Allianz spielen.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (25. März 2009)

Zultharox schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> immer wieder wird es in unregelmäßigen Abständen heiß diskutiert:
> Spielen bei der Allianz mehr dieser "Kiddies"?
> ...


 Pöser Junge! Binn Allianzler! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

leider ist es tatsächlich so das sich manche benehmen als seien sie frisch aus dem Kindergarten!
Sicher sind nich alle so! (Ich zähle mich auch dazu) 
aber leider überwiegt es zum teil!

Hab mal Horde gespeilt um ne neue Welt kennenzulernen! 
Tätsächlich erwachsener! auch da wurde sich kindisch benommen! Aber nicht in dem maße! RP ist bei Horde anscheinend sowieso beliebter als bei Allianz! (Auf einem RP-Server)


----------



## everblue (25. März 2009)

Naja der Threat hier zeigt es wieder, müsstet euch mal als aussenstehender sehen.

Hier allein sind soviel "Kiddys" unterwegs, dass man doch als Fazit sagen muss: Ganz WoW ist nur noch ein "Kiddy" Game.


----------



## XxEldorianxX (25. März 2009)

Alien123 schrieb:


> Sagen wir, in Gelsenkirchen rennen viele Assis rum. Heisst das, dass es allgemein im Ruhrgebiet so aussieht?



Das stimmt aber mit Gelsenkirchen...vor allem die, die am wochennede immer versuchen fußball zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne aber ich muss sagen, ich habe mal auf ulduar einen hordler angefangen als der server neu aufgemacht wurde und dort waren eigentlich auch alle recht nett..zwar gabs ein paar die mir dauernd die q mobs genommen haben, aber das erleb ich auf alli seite genauso...

Und wieso brauch man unbedingt einen wappenrock für 1g auf dem lvl? Ich hätte dir das g für sowas auch nich gegeben. Aber ich hätt dich auch net dichtgeflamet =) Den kann man sich mal holen wenn man das g hat...das ist kein lebensnotwendiger gegenstand den man nun unbedingt braucht....Ich bin Eigentlich auch nicht geizig, solange es nicht zu dreist wird...letztens hat mich nen schami gefragt (lvl12), ob ich 30s hätte damit er seine neuen Fähigkeiten lernen kann...30s tun mir net weh und es ist eine normale summe für das lvl...

Naja aber Flames muss ich sagen gibs auf Die Nachtwache auf der Ally seite sehr viel im /2.....leider gibt es immer ein paar leute die meinen sich wichtig machen zu müssen und zu jeder Frage einen dummen Kommentar abgeben zu müssen anstatt einfach mal den Mund zu halten. Aber das ist man von hier ja auch gewohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NimRodX (25. März 2009)

everblue schrieb:


> Naja der Threat hier zeigt es wieder, müsstet euch mal als aussenstehender sehen.
> 
> Hier allein sind soviel "Kiddys" unterwegs, dass man doch als Fazit sagen muss: Ganz WoW ist nur noch ein "Kiddy" Game.



Genau richtig everblue !

... interessant ist immer nur, dass fast nie jemand der sich in solch sinnfreien Themen meint aufregen zu müssen
sein Alter in seinem Profil hinterlässt.


----------



## Supagodzilla (25. März 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es tatsächlich serverabhängig. 
Man kann aber destrotrotz keine ganze Fraktion nicht einfach in eine Schublade stecken obwohl ich öfters auch dazu neige wenn die "feige" Allianz mal wieder mit 8 Leuten das Wegekreuz angreifen. 

Der Ton macht sicher die Musik, ich lehne aber grundsätzlich auch alle Goldanfragen ab. Wenn ich mal vom Gefarme n graues Teil im Inventar hab geb ich, wenn ich gut gelaunt bin, das dem "Bettler". Ihr glaubt nicht wieviele Antworten kommen mit: "Was soll ich mit dem Crap? Ich hab doch nach nem Gold gefragt! " 

Das das rostige alte Zweihandschwert für Lvl77 beim Vendor 4Gold gegeben hätte ist dann erstmal irrelevant.

Ich spiele auf Lordaeron als Hordler. Ich muss sagen es sind immer wieder die selben Personen die meinen sich im /2 Channel profilieren zu müssen. Da wird schonmal über den Geschlechtsakt vom Vortag im Handelschannel geredet. 
Teilweise sind bestimmte Spieler einfach nur über sich selbst erhaben und müssen alles runtermachen was auch nur im geringsten den Anschein einer vernünftigen Frage beinhaltet hätte.

Der Naxx /1 ist auch nicht gerade für seine "erwachsene" Art bekannt. Übertrifft inzwischen den Brachlandchat, und der war damals schon schlimm genug. 
(Ich hab einfach im Naxx /1 gefragt wer jetzt noch geistigen Dünnschiss von sich geben will soll n + schreiben damit ich diese auf Ignore packen kann. Es hilft ! )

Auf Allianzenseite spiele ich nicht allzu häufig, aber was ich dort erlebt habe kommt dem o.a. alles sehr ähnlich. Da wird auch nur geflamed, massenhaft lol´s und man sei ja unfähig etc.... ich denke ihr wisst mas ich meine.


----------



## Supagodzilla (25. März 2009)

NimRodX schrieb:


> Genau richtig everblue !
> 
> ... interessant ist immer nur, dass fast nie jemand der sich in solch sinnfreien Themen meint aufregen zu müssen
> sein Alter in seinem Profil hinterlässt.




Im August 32.


----------



## scotti666 (25. März 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht, warum ihr euch aufregt.
WoW ist nunmal ein Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft. Das bedeutet, es gibt Asoziale genauso wie sehr nette und intelligente Leute, genauso wie 10- und 100-Jährige.

Es hat auch nicht unbedingt etwas mit dem ALter zu tun, wie sich jemand verhält und ob jemand sich mit seiner Klasse auseinander setzt und sie beherrscht.

Allerdings ist es schon wahrscheinlicher, dass ein 11 Jähriger sich nicht so in die WoW-Gesellschaft integriert, wie ein 30 jähriger, aber Ausnahmen gibt es immer.
In meiner Gilde ist iener der Offiziere erst 15, und wenn man ihn nicht kennt, sondern nur ingame oder im TS mit ihm zu tun hat, hält man ihn für wesentlich älter und reifer.

Vielleicht würde ja wirklich ein FSK16 auf WoW helfen. FSK18 muß ja net gleich sein.

Übrigens ich spiele Allianz und da gibt es echt ne Menge Spinner. Bin aber bei der PVP-Q an der Ehrenfeste mit Lvl 60 auch 15 Minuten von einem 70er Tauren gegankt worden, bis ich über den Allgemein-Channel um Hilfe gebeten habe und ruckzuck sind mir 4 Allis zu Hilfe gekommen.

Habe also schon viel Gutes aber auch Schlechtes erlebt.


----------



## Slavery (25. März 2009)

Ja jetz weist du wie hart es die Allianz hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber, um dich zu beruhigen, ich hab diverse Horden-Chars und auf deren Servern geht es auch nich unbedingt anders zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## axinja (25. März 2009)

Es ist so ich spielte lange Horde und bin nun zur Allianz gewechselt und fühle mich da wohler. Ich kenne da genug Leute die alle über 20 und sogar 30 sind und von spames keine blasen auf dem Realm.

Geh mal nach Theredras Horde da wird auch nur blöd gespamt von kiddis es kommt schlicht einfach auf den Realm drauf an und vileicht wars ja gerade Mittwoch Nachmittag wenn alle Schüler frei haben auf dem realm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twinser (25. März 2009)

Ich glaube ihr vergisst, alle das er ja neu ist und sich da noch nicht allzu gut auskennt!
Ich weis das ist dumm wenn man einem nach dem Weg fragt und nur eine dumme Antwort bekommt.
Auf welchem Server bist du?
Ich versuche auf meinem Server wenn ich mal einem Neuling begegne ihm zu helfen, erst kürzlich hat mich einer ausgefragt.
Es gibt eben immer diese "Kiddis" mach dir nix draus ^^


----------



## Milkoh (25. März 2009)

Ich hab PreBC auf Ally Seite angefangen, wie waren damals ein lustiger Haufen von RL Friends mit einer tollen Gilde. Dann gingen einige zu HDRO und die Gilde zerfiel. Ich hab dann auf Hordenseite angefangen, bin dann selber für ein paar Monate zu Warhammer gewechselt, und mit WotlK zurückgekommen. Die Gilde war zerfallen, in der neuen fühlte ich mich nicht zu Hause. Also auf Ally Seite neu angefangen ( das waren dann wieder ein paar RL Freunde) 


Ich kann also behaupten ich kenne Ally und Horde zumindest von meinem Server recht gut. 

Ich kann daher sagen: Es ist alles auf beiden Seiten komplett gleich. (warum sollte es auch anders sein) Auf beiden Seiten gibt es nette Leute, auf beiden Seiten Vollpfosten. 

Ich mache das weniger an der Seite fest sondern viel besser sind Charakternamen. 

Namen mit vielen ´  `  ^ oder anderen Zeichen, oder so was wie Imboroxar oder Killaasassin etc. sind ein eindrucksvoller Beleg für Nieten. 

Das passt nicht immer, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist extrem hoch. 

Komischerweise sind auch genau diese Leute immer am unentspanntesten und am unfähigsten. Worte wie: Maintarget etc. sind nicht bekannt, aber dafür kommt nach jedem Trashmob entweder das Gekrähe nach Damagemeter pls...wenn es nicht gleich selber gepostet wird. 

Milkoh
Heiler, immer letzter im DMeter und daher leise am weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## assist69 (25. März 2009)

Das Spiel ist ab 12 Jahren und mit 12,13,14,15,16,17,18 ist man in dem Sinne noch ein Kiddie.
also was ist so schlimm daran?
ihr wart oder seid doch auch kiddies!
Es können genausogut erwachsene Menschen unfreundlich sein.

@topic:
finde ich voll nicht ich finde eig. immer alles sehr ausgeglichen, nur sind bei uns mehr hordies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

assist69 schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist ab 12 Jahren und mit 12,13,14,15,16,17,18 ist man in dem Sinne noch ein Kiddie.
> also was ist so schlimm daran?
> ihr wart oder seid doch auch kiddies!
> Es können genausogut erwachsene Menschen unfreundlich sein.
> ...




So ist es das spiel ist ab 12,das ist halt ein Alter wo Kiddies drinne stecken.
Aber meine Perönliche meinung...
Seit dem ich WOW spiele bin ich ein Allianzler,und finde es nicht verkehrt,durch dem neuen patch habe ich mir ein DK auf 80 gelevt (Horde) naja und nach denn 4 Wochen hatte ich kein bock mehr....Ich persönlich finde Die Horde doch zu arogant...wo ist bei dennen der Humor,nur weil ich vvlt älter seid,(will nicht wissen wie viele Kiddies auch Horde spielen)..wie dem auch sei,ich finde Horde scheiße...mir ist aufgefallen das sie recht unfähr sind und nicht wir allys...aber davon mal ab können unsere Kiddies gut die Raids erklären,naja ok das wissen was die für wow haben sollten die lieber in der Schule haben hehe XD....

In kurzfassung meine Meinung....

Horde ist das arogante etwas..die machos unter denn Kühen......


----------



## Flaviia (25. März 2009)

Ich spiele nun seit einigen Jahren wow und kenne beide Seiten....

Für einen Wappenrock g geben? Nö würd ich auch nicht machen! Sowas braucht man nicht zwingend. Wenn ich in einem Channel lese z. B. kann mir wer g geben, reagier ich garnicht. Allerdings: wenn ich lese: hat jemand eine Tasche für mich, dann gebe ich demjenigen Taschen und etwas g... Jeder weis wie blöd der Start (ganz neu irgendwo) ohne Taschen ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Verhalten: es ist auf Alliseite etwas schlimmer finde ich (auf "Die Nachtwache"). Als Hordler finde ich immer Gruppen, als Alli kann ich froh sein, mal eine Gruppe zu finden (obwohl ich nun als Pala Tank in einem lvl Bereich bin, wo es einfacher zu werden scheint^^).

Beispiel:

Ich tanke Zul Farrak. Ein Druide und natürlich noch andere Chars mit bei.
Der Druide spammt uns voll: "Darf ich tanken???Ich willichwillichwill"
Ich antworte:" Nein, Du hast Dich als dd gemeldet, ich tanke"
Ging immer so weiter. Ich dann: "Wenn Du nich aufhörst, kannst gehen!"
Etwas ruhiger näherten wir uns der Treppe in zf.
Dort gings wieder los...ich hab wieder abgelehnt und denke mir "naja, is wohl erst 10 oder so...

Naja, er ging dann off, wir waren alle erleichtert und beendeten die Ini zu viert.

Ach ja, eins noch: auf Alli Seite lese ich öfter: "Kann mich wer ziehen?"...Dort gehts sogar bis Blutkessel und noch weiter^^


----------



## Supagodzilla (25. März 2009)

Pericolus schrieb:


> Die Horde doch zu arogant...wo ist bei dennen der Humor,nur weil ich vvlt älter seid,(will nicht wissen wie viele Kiddies auch Horde spielen)..wie dem auch sei,ich finde Horde scheiße...mir ist aufgefallen das sie recht unfähr sind und nicht wir allys...aber davon mal ab können unsere Kiddies gut die Raids erklären,naja ok das wissen was die für wow haben sollten die lieber in der Schule haben hehe XD....
> 
> In kurzfassung meine Meinung....
> 
> Horde ist das arogante etwas..die machos unter denn Kühen......




Das ist genau das Schubladendenken was ich oben beschrieben habe. Man kann nicht aufgrund einer Einzelperson auf Hunderte schließen. Ich finde die Allianz auch "unfair" da sie bei uns auf dem Server einfach nur mit ihrer schieren Masse glänzen können ( 3:1 auf Lordaeron ). Ich stecke aber nicht automatisch jeden Allianzer in die "Kiddy-Schiene", habe genug Allianzer erlebt die freundlich sind. Wie auch auf Hordenseite.


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

Supagodzilla schrieb:


> Das ist genau das Schubladendenken was ich oben beschrieben habe. Man kann nicht aufgrund einer Einzelperson auf Hunderte schließen. Ich finde die Allianz auch "unfair" da sie bei uns auf dem Server einfach nur mit ihrer schieren Masse glänzen können ( 3:1 auf Lordaeron ). Ich stecke aber nicht automatisch jeden Allianzer in die "Kiddy-Schiene", habe genug Allianzer erlebt die freundlich sind. Wie auch auf Hordenseite.



Es mag ja unter denn hunderten vllt ausnahmen geben..aber überwigend ist die Horde naja auf Todeskrallen sage ich mal der totale absturtz...Auf Alexstraze ist die genauso vllt auch mit paar ausnahmen....Aber ich habe nie was anderes gesehen von der Horde bzw gehört das die so toll sind ich finde sie wie erwähnt recht arrogant,hmm und wen es 2 verschiedene Fraktionen sind Aly ist in manchen sachen auch nicht der Brüller....Es sind halt meist die menschen die garnicht mehr checken wie sehr wow ihr persönliches verändert^^  x.x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (25. März 2009)

Zultharox schrieb:


> Wenn ich frage im mit /s "Hat jemand bitte 1g zu Spenden für einen Neuling, der sich ein Gildenwappenrock kaufen möchte", sehe da nichts Schlimmes.


Du würdest zumindest von mir aber mit Sicherheit auch kein Gold sehen.
Davon abgesehen, daß ich ingame Bettlern generell sehr selten was gebe, ist Dein Grund auch lächerlich.
Gilde = Gemeinschaft.
Wenn Du Dir den Gildenwappenrock nicht leisten kannst, dann sollte genau diese Gemeinschaft einspringen.


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Du würdest zumindest von mir aber mit Sicherheit auch kein Gold sehen.
> Davon abgesehen, daß ich ingame Bettlern generell sehr selten was gebe, ist Dein Grund auch lächerlich.
> Gilde = Gemeinschaft.
> Wenn Du Dir den Gildenwappenrock nicht leisten kannst, dann sollte genau diese Gemeinschaft einspringen.



Jo gebe ich dir recht..Meine erste gilde hat jeden neuling ein wapenrock spendiert,hat er recht so solte es sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaviia (25. März 2009)

Naja^^ wenn man sich einen kauft, bekommt man den Erfolg "Repräsentant" oder so ähnlich


----------



## Borberat (25. März 2009)

Also flamen hast du bei den hordis ja auch ein bischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das mit dem 1 Gold... Rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kein Wunder das die Allys kein Teamplay kriegen, ich geb jedem Neuling der bettelt immer
was ab, schenk ihm ein paar enchants die ich gerade dabei hab und zieh weiter, der Twink könnte
ja in ein paar monaten mein neuer Heiler sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber hab ähnliche Erfahrung mit den Allys gemacht... bissl .... komisch ist es da halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dieses "Ey soll dir deine Gilde helfen!" ???
Hä? ja sicher, aber selbst wenn einer in UC steht und zu pleite ist mit lvl 74 um sich nen Flug zu leisten kriegt
der auch 1 g von mir, einfach weils kein Verlust ist und die "Schnorrer" auch ehr die seltenheit sind..


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

Flaviia schrieb:


> Naja^^ wenn man sich einen kauft, bekommt man den Erfolg "Repräsentant" oder so ähnlich



Ach ne,sicherlich meinte ich es ja so,denkst du jetzt das jeder einen per post geschickt bekommen hat,nenene 
halt mal was überlegen,startkapital hatte jeder,also auch ein goldzusatz von uns bekommen.
Naja manche können einfach nicht verstehen^^


----------



## Ula (25. März 2009)

Haldimir schrieb:


> oh man, ich hab jetzt mal die hälfte euer beiträge gelesen. und wenn ich mir mal die rechtschreibung anschaue, dann ist mir völlig egal welche fraktion ihr seid, ich will mit keinem von euch spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die deine ist auch nicht gerade das, was man gemeinhin als richtig beschreiben würde.


----------



## Flying-Neo (25. März 2009)

Hallo,

also gehöre mit über 30 Jahren nicht zu den Kiddys, aber von mir hättest nach dem Bettel versuch nach einem G auch nur ein Ignor bekommen! Sowas ist so traurig und Assozial das seines gleichen sucht. Du hättest mal etwas länger bleiben müssen und mitzubekommen wer alles einen nach G fragt!

Jeder Farmt sich sein G mit viel Zeitaufwand zusammen und dann kommen da solche Bettler her!

Nach dem Weg fragen oder andere Allgemeinfragen beantworte ich gerne, aber beim Betteln sehe ich Rot!


Mfg. Neo


----------



## Heronimo (25. März 2009)

100%ige Zustimmung @ "Flying-Neo" (Post über mir)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Zultharox schrieb:


> Meine Güte, 1 beschissenes Goldstück!



Also ich würde zwar auf nen Kommentar verzichten, aber geben würde ich auch nix.

Egal ob es um 1 Gold oder 1000 Gold geht.
Nach Gold bitten / betteln ist kindisch (ala: Mami hast du mal nen Euro) und naiv und zeugt einfach nur von Faulheit.
Wer sich im RL seine Brötchen selbst verdient, wird sich im Game sicher keinen Zucker in den Hintern blasen lassen. ^^

Mal fix paar Lowi Quests gemacht und Loot verkauft, schon hast 1g beisammen.



PS: 
Ich bin nicht zu geizig was zu geben und wenn sich aus einem Gespräch heraus stellt, das jemand knapp bei Kasse ist, er/sie mir sympatisch ist und nicht versucht mir was ausm Kreuz zu leiern, gebe ich sehr gerne von selbst was.




MfG, Heronimo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (25. März 2009)

Zultharox schrieb:


> Später dann fragte ich nach 1(!)Gold, da meine Bekannten eine Gilde gründeten und ich gerne den schicken Wappenrock tragen wollte.
> 
> Und wer mich nicht ignorierte, auf meine vollkommen nett formulierten Frage, von dem bekam ich blöde Texte zu hören:
> 
> ...



Haste vollkommen Recht. Ich mein was ist für einen 80er 1 gold ???? Wenn man für jede xy daylie ca. 13g bekommt. Gibt halt immer wieder "assis", aber leider auch bei der Horde.

Hab auch mal ne zeit lang alli gespielt, und hab das eig. genau so erlebt wie du das geschildert hast, sicher hängst auch von Server ab. Ob jetzt mehr die jüngeren Spieler Alli spielen kann man nicht sagen, ich glaube allerdings schon. Horde sind doch die "bösen" Monster ^^ Da haben die jüngeren vl Angst. Kann man aber nicht verallgemeinern.

Ich sag nur: FÜR DIE HORDE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iodun (25. März 2009)

interesanter thread! also ich kann dem te nur zustimmen. auf kargath ist es zeitweise mit dem flamen übel. alles und jeder wird geflamed, sogar schon für banale tippfehler wird sich die mühe gemacht irgendwelche überflüssigen komentare zu schreiben. was das geld geben angeht.... hmmm , wie soll ich sagen. ich gebe auch nicht grad gern was ab wenn leute kommen und nach 50 fürn mount und solche scherze fragen oder um beim lehrer zu skillen. das geld rennt durch die gegend man muss nur was dafür tun, also ich stempel das als faulheit ab (nicht jeder lvl 5 ist ein neuzugang). desweiteren muss ich zugeben das bei der horde nicht derart geflamed wird wie bei der alli, das ist mir jedenfalls aufgefallen seit ich einen hordetwink habe. aber im großen und ganzen wird das serverabhängig sein weil die leute sich dem gehabe auf ihren servern teilweise anpassen an das verhalten was ihnen da vorgelebt wird.


----------



## jay390 (25. März 2009)

Heronimo schrieb:


> 100%ige Zustimmung @ "Flying-Neo" (Post über mir)
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Wenn dich jetzt ein stufe 5 Char fragt ob 1g hast, ja für die ist das eine "Welt" dann würdest dem nix geben, auch wenn du z.B. 1k hast?? Sicher mag ich betteln auch nicht, aber wegen 1g, lol. OK wenn man mal selber nicht gut bei kasse ist, oder es sich um höhere Beträge (40g oä.) handelt, dann nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shashawnee (25. März 2009)

Das Geflame in den Channels stammt von den 5% Schreihälsen. Diesen Müll gibts auch im RL.
Der überwiegende Teil der Spieler ist eigentlich sehr nett.
Grüsse.


----------



## pixeljedi (25. März 2009)

Smidi schrieb:


> dafür gehörst schon auf die Ignore. Wer kein Gold hat kann auch nix ausgeben!



so siehts dochmal aus  oder?
angebnlich 7k aufm main liegen und dann die leute anschnorren...

ansonsten..wie schon geschrieben,es kommt einfach auf den server an auf dem man spielt


mfg pixel


----------



## Natsumee (25. März 2009)

Zultharox schrieb:


> Nach 5 Minuten gab ich es natürlich auf.
> 
> Meine Güte, 1 beschissenes Goldstück!



warum sollte man dir geld schenken?

auch wen es nur ein spiel ist trotzdem warum sollte man einem unbekannten geld schenken nur weil er zu faul ist selber arbeiten/farmen gehen?


----------



## jay390 (25. März 2009)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> so siehts dochmal aus  oder?
> angebnlich 7k aufm main liegen und dann die leute anschnorren...
> 
> ansonsten..wie schon geschrieben,es kommt einfach auf den server an auf dem man spielt
> ...



Er sagte doch, dass die mains auf einem anderen Server sind und er auf einem total neuen Server angefangen hat. Mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass man schon gold auf andere Realms schicken kann. 

Also erst lesen, dann flamen ^^


----------



## Exomia (25. März 2009)

Der TE redet die ganze Zeit davon ein Neuling zu sein...öhm...du hast doch selbst 7K G rumliegen, also wirst du zumindest einen 70er haben was wiederum heißt du bist kein Neuling! 
Ok vielleicht auf Allinaz seite aber du bist kein "Neuling" im Sinne von neu! Ich geben niemanden der mich darum bittet Gold, wenn ich zufällig jemanden treffe der sich dann eventuelle sobekloppt anstellt das er nur ein anfänger sein kann also Neuling, gebe ich im gerne Starthilfe. Aber  auch nur dann. Kein Neuling würde auf die Idee kommen um 1G zu Fragen das sie der Meinung sind "1G WOW".
Ich habe selbst mal bei der Allianz neu angefangen und bin da mit 0G gestanden. anch weniger als einer Stunde hatte ich 5G.

Und ich bin eingefleischter Hordler schon immer gewesen! Sprich die Horde ist genau wie die Allianz, und zwar von Sserver zu Server unterschiedlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lafina (25. März 2009)

ähm, es hat überhaupt gar nichts mit der Allianz zu tuhen, Spieler mit assigem Verhalten, und nervende bis lächerliche Namen können dir auf jedem Server und jeder Fraktion über den weg laufen. 
Ich spiele sowohl Horde als auch Allianz, wenn die auch mehr aber das ist Geschmackssache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und habs auf beiden Seiten erlebt. 

Zum Thema Gold: Wenn ich jedem 1G schenken würde der täglich in den Channels nach Gold schnorrt wär ich bald arm, selbst auf nem mini Anfangslevel bekommst du diese paar Gold schnell zusammen, habe selber grad auf nem neuen Server angefangen ohne Startkapital und hatte mit Lvl 10 schon über 20G gerade mit den Sammelberufen gehts echt schnell, man muss nur _etwas_ Zeit investieren. 
Klar wenn ich jetzt irgendnem Newby bei ein paar Quests helfe und ich ihn nett finde, verschenke ich auch gerne mal ein kleines Startkapital ein paar Taschen und biete ihm auch sonst meine Hilfe an. Aber meist sind es dann doch diese aufdringlichen, nervenden "kann mir mal einer Gold schenken?!!!" "halloo, brauche Gold !!!" oder "wer bezahlt mir mein Reittier? !!" spammer auf die ich dann treffe und die landen dann ganz schnell auf ignore... Ich muss mir mein Gold auch verdienen, Zeit ins Farmen und Co investieren, gerade einige Berufe sind in den Endleveln extrem teuer da verschenke ich nicht jedem daher gelaufenen mein Gold  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (25. März 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Er sagte doch, dass die mains auf einem anderen Server sind und er auf einem total neuen Server angefangen hat. Mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass man schon gold auf andere Realms schicken kann.
> 
> Also erst lesen, dann flamen ^^


Spielt keine große Rolle.
Wenn ich auf einem anderen Realm neu anfangen will, dann kann ich auch einen Abend investieren, mir einen DK erstellen, fix durch's Startgebiet flitzen und danach auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel ein paar Quests erledigen.
Am Ende des Abends kann ich dann meinem neu erstellten Level1-Char einen dreistelligen Goldbetrag schicken und muß mir mit ihm keine Sorgen mehr um Gold machen während der ersten 50-60 Level.


----------



## jay390 (25. März 2009)

Exomia schrieb:


> Der TE redet die ganze Zeit davon ein Neuling zu sein...öhm...du hast doch selbst 7K G rumliegen, also wirst du zumindest einen 70er haben was wiederum heißt du bist kein Neuling!
> Ok vielleicht auf Allinaz seite aber du bist kein "Neuling" im Sinne von neu! Ich geben niemanden der mich darum bittet Gold, wenn ich zufällig jemanden treffe der sich dann eventuelle sobekloppt anstellt das er nur ein anfänger sein kann also Neuling, gebe ich im gerne Starthilfe. Aber  auch nur dann. Kein Neuling würde auf die Idee kommen um 1G zu Fragen das sie der Meinung sind "1G WOW".
> Ich habe selbst mal bei der Allianz neu angefangen und bin da mit 0G gestanden. anch weniger als einer Stunde hatte ich 5G.
> 
> ...



hast eh recht. Gott sei dank gibts in den Gebieten in denen ich normalerweise bin, keine Anfänger mehr, sonst wär ich schon pleite ^^ Aber wir alle haben mal angefangen und hatten gar kein gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nach ein bisschen nachdenken über meine anfänger zeit, is ja schon ein bissl her, bin ich draufgekommen, dass ich nie nach gold gefragt hab, erst mit 40 hab ich mir von einem Kumpel gold fürs Reiten ausgeliehen. Ich glaub die gold "bettler" sind gar keine Anfänger.


----------



## jay390 (25. März 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Spielt keine große Rolle.
> Wenn ich auf einem anderen Realm neu anfangen will, dann kann ich auch einen Abend investieren, mir einen DK erstellen, fix durch's Startgebiet flitzen und danach auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel ein paar Quests erledigen.
> Am Ende des Abends kann ich dann meinem neu erstellten Level1-Char einen dreistelligen Goldbetrag schicken und muß mir mit ihm keine Sorgen mehr um Gold machen während der ersten 50-60 Level.



Stimmt, aber muss man nicht auf dem Realm wo man einen dk machen will einen 55er haben?? Oder wurde das wieder geändert? Hab mich da gar nicht informiert ^^


----------



## Dalmus (25. März 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber muss man nicht auf dem Realm wo man einen dk machen will einen 55er haben?? Oder wurde das wieder geändert? Hab mich da gar nicht informiert ^^


Nein, muß man nicht (Ausnahmen sind die frischen Realms, die noch keine 90 Tage alt sind).
Es reicht, wenn man irgendwo einen Char >= 55 hat.


----------



## Lord_Defiler (25. März 2009)

Drecks Bettler, gehören geschlagen, egal ob Horde oder Ally  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So geht man mit Bettlern um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOGFYIjrI48
noch besser
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajSKNPp4xUg...feature=related


----------



## Gronn (25. März 2009)

So was änliches habe ich auch: Also bei meinem Nachbarn schmeckt das Leitungs wasser irgendwie besser als bei mir und das obwohl wir an der gleichen Leitung hängen.
Egal ob Horde oder Allianz das Wasser ist auf auf beiden Seiten das gleiche!


----------



## Crywalda (25. März 2009)

Moin zusammen,

mal ganz ehrlich ... wenn jemand auf einen Server ganz neu anfängt (Mains auf anderem Server), der hat dann keine Kohle, kennt vielleicht auch niemanden und man ist schon ziemlich genervt, weil man ja an dicke Patte und vor allem Taschen gewöhnt ist.

Ich selber habe auf einem Server komplett neu angefangen. Und dort eigentlich bei der Allianz ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Vielleicht liegt es wirklich an dem "wie man in den Wald reinruft, schallt es zurück", denn ich habe z.B. nicht um Gold "gebettelt", sondern im Handelschannel die Angebote verfolgt und dann ein paar Schneider angeflüstert. Allerdings NICHT mit "Ey alder gibb ma paar Taschen", sondern sehr nett und höflich ein Gespräch begonnen, ehrlich gesagt, dass ich auf anderem Server Mains habe usw. und ihn dann gefragt, ob er wohl noch ein paar Mats hätte, um mir vielleicht 1 oder 2 kleine Seidenpacks zu sponsoren.  Denn mit größeren Taschen kann ich mehr Sachen farmen und verkaufen und komme so dann auch zu meinem Gold.
Mit dieser Art Gespräch habe ich auch Erfolg gehabt ... also EHRLICH sein und HÖFLICH ... das hilft.

Inzwischen ist mein Char dort auch über lv 60 (immer nur so nebenbei gespielt), der nette Schneider ist immer noch in meiner FL und er freut sich jedesmal, wenn er sieht, dass ich online bin und wieder ein Level geschafft habe.

Genauso ist es auch umgekehrt, wenn mich jemand mit meinem Main blöde anbaggert wegen Gold, dann kommt bestimmt nichts rüber, aber wenn mich jemand höflich fragt, ob ich ihm zu der oder Sache etwas sagen kann, biete ich auch gerne mal ein paar Taschen als Startkapital an (die ich als Nicht-Schneider dann im AH kaufen muss) wenn ich merke, dass derjenige neu ist und keinen "Großen" auf dem Server hat.

Mit solchen Hilfen bricht ja wohl niemandem ein Zacken aus der Krone.


----------



## jay390 (25. März 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nein, muß man nicht (Ausnahmen sind die frischen Realms, die noch keine 90 Tage alt sind).
> Es reicht, wenn man irgendwo einen Char >= 55 hat.



Ah okay, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demitrie (25. März 2009)

Es giebt sowas wie ne bettelmafia in wow  daher gebe ich nimanden nen gold . wenn du auf meinem server 1 tag in if oder sw rumstehst und jeden nem gold giebtst der dich anwispert biste in hand umdrehen 5k gold los .
und wie gesagt es ist nemafia jeden tag stehen neue level 1 er rum   . Anstatt zu questen uns sich so was zu verdienen .  Ist halt meine meinung und aus dem kiddi alter bin ich schon lange raus :-)


----------



## Andanwehn (25. März 2009)

Und deswegen schreibst du wie ein Fünfjähriger mit einer kyrillischen Tastatur und somalischer Rechtschreibhilfe?


----------



## Bado1911 (25. März 2009)

Gronn schrieb:


> So was änliches habe ich auch: Also bei meinem Nachbarn schmeckt das Leitungs wasser irgendwie besser als bei mir und das obwohl wir an der gleichen Leitung hängen.
> Egal ob Horde oder Allianz das Wasser ist auf auf beiden Seiten das gleiche!



Auf den Punkt gebracht !!

PS: Horde is seit Blutelfen nich mehr das was Sie mal war !


----------



## Solassard (25. März 2009)

von mir krichst au kein Gold, geh arbeiten


----------



## jay390 (25. März 2009)

Bado1911 schrieb:


> Auf den Punkt gebracht !!
> 
> PS: Horde is seit Blutelfen nich mehr das was Sie mal war !



Ich find Blutelfen cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurka (25. März 2009)

Zultharox schrieb:


> Meine Güte, 1 beschissenes Goldstück!
> Ich habe momentan sinnlos 7000 rumliegen auf meinen Mains, wenn mich ein neuer fragt, würde ich ihm mind. 20 schenken.




Ich wette dagegen das du das NICHT tun würdest!

"Kiddys" (nicht auf das Alter bezogen) kennen keine Fraktion, denen ist es Scheissegal ob Horde oder Allianz. Kannst du dich btw mit dem Gedanken anfreunden das die meisten sowieso beide Fraktion spielen?



Bado1911 schrieb:


> Auf den Punkt gebracht !!
> 
> PS: Horde is seit Blutelfen nich mehr das was Sie mal war !



Ich würd eher sagen seit WoW Mainstream ist, ist es nicht mehr das was es mal war? o.O


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (25. März 2009)

also ich muss schon schmunzeln

wenn ich das wieder lese, mit dem gold....

also das ist nun wirklich kein problem mehr, sich selbst mit etwas arbeit
dies zu verschaffen.

lern kräuterkunde und pflücke 20-40 friedenblumen oder silberblätter und setze die
ins ah - da hast du teilweise viel mehr als ein gold und dies mit wenig zeitaufwand...

ich spiele seit fast 4 jahren wow - und es ist einfach irre wie leicht man mit einem
kleinen char an gold kommt ohne großen main im rücken

da du schon einen großen auf einem anderen serve hast - ein kleiner tipp, erstelle
dir einen dk und nach abschluß der laufbahn hast du ca. 35g die du deinem
kleinen twink senden kannst.


ich für mich - habe noch nie auf solch betteleien was gegeben, da ich auch der meinung
bin, gerade zu dieser zeit, kann man es sich soooo leicht selbst erarbeiten

ob der wappenroch nun 1 stunde früher oder später an einem liegt ist doch egal


was würdet ihr nur schreiben, wenn ihr noch die alten preise und kosten hättet

40g mit lvl 40 für ein reittier, dass hatten damals die wenigsten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

heute wo man für 20 friedenschblumen schon an die 2g bekommt (damals lag der preis
im kupfer vielleicht mal im 1-3s bereich für 20 stück ^^) und mit lvl 30 nur 8g
für ein reittierausgeben muss, ok vielleicht mit weniger ruf 10g

ist ja wirklich etwas - komisch ;-)

gruß

brandolf


----------



## 1234black (25. März 2009)

Das liegt an den server war selber mal auf ein paar verschiedenen und auf jeden geht es anders zu,auf den sind alle nett und leihen dir geld auf den anderen sind mehr die dich anmachen wenn du sie um was bittest


----------



## deHaar (25. März 2009)

Der Titel des threads hätte eigentlich 

"ein Tag Pech auf einem Idiotenserver" 

heißen sollen... 

Das hat nun echt nix mit Allianz oder Horde zu tun!


----------



## Felìcìtaz (25. März 2009)

ich spiele seit anfang an bei der alli auf alex, hab mich ja schonfast an den schlechten ton und die nicht-hilfe gewöhnt, wennich es auch nicht verstehen kann... ich helfe ja auch gerne...

nun hab ich ma nen hordler gemacht, naja, eher gleich 3, und bin echt erstaunt...
kein geflame, echte hilfe...

ich stand am ersten tag alleinein der stadt,kannte mich nicht aus und kann mir ja nicht schicken vom alli-char...
ich hatte 40 s und sonst nichts...

da fragte ich mal im chat,wo denn hier einer steht und taschen verkauft,für nen anfänger, also nichts aus dem ah...
statt die üblichen antworten " guck mal im internet!" "noob" "spam" "ah...", zu bekommen,wurde ich angehandelt... 4 netherstofftaschen und 10g taschengeld!!!!!!
ich viel fast vom glauben ab! das hätte ich ja nun nicht gedacht...
ich weiss nicht woran es liegt, habe ich die frage richtig gestellt? ( anstatt " ey,kann mir einer g geben? brauche taschen!")
oder sind die hordler auf dem realm einfach nur viel netter????


----------



## Deathtroll (25. März 2009)

Hmm.. bin selbst bei der Allianz.. 
jo schon klar gibt immer n paar Leute die nix besseres zu tun haben jeden Tag im /2 zu spamen.. Nur weil ihr seht dass ein paar Leute im /2 spamen wird grad die ganze Allianz miteinbezogen.. schon ma dran gedacht dass die anderen (oha sogar mit abstand die mehrheit) sich auch darüber aufregen, dass n paar leute einfach immer über alles ne doofe kommentar abgeben..

und dass ihr das verhalten immer mit *kiddies* vergleicht find ichs n bisschen doof.. kenne selbst 12-16 Jährige die mehr niveau haben als gewisse 20-40 jährige die irgendwo immer rumschrein : *mir is langweilig* oder im handel zu allem den senf dazugeben müssen..

also siehe da: sind doch ned immer nur die *nervigen kiddies* oO

Jeder kann sich n eigenes Bild davon machen aber wie gesagt sind ned alle Allianzler so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (25. März 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Wieso flamen?
> Im Grunde haste Recht.



Wenn das stimmt bin ich immer noch froh, das ich damals gleich am ersten Tag von WoW einen englischen Server gewählt habe...


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (25. März 2009)

Idioten gibt es sowohl bei der Horde und bei den Allys

Da kann man leider nicht sagen "Alle Allys sind Kinder" Bei uns in der Gilde ist zb auch ein Vierzehn Jähriger der durchaus fähig ist.

Und auch einen ganz Normalen Umgangston und ein normales Verhalten hat.

Auf die Frage nach Gold.. Gestern fragte jemand bei uns im 2er nach Gold für Reitmount.. Da Ich grad ca 800 Gold bei den Verzauberungen für mein Dritt Equip gespart habe hab ich dem 50 Gold geschenkt. Weiter ? 

Wenn jemand notorisch und nervend bettelt bekommt der jenige nicht ein Kupfer von mir. Aber wenn man mal gut gelaunt ist und das Gegenüber passt dann kann man sowas mal machen.


----------



## Scrätcher (25. März 2009)

Also ich kann nur Non-RP-Server Allianz

mit RP-Server Horde vergleichen

und bei der Horde hab ich ne dicke FL und ne kleine IgnoListe,

bei der Allianz ne dicke IgnoListe und ne kleine FL,

Die Randomgruppen (selbst Nax) liefen bei der Horde stimmig ab und man hat überwiegend nette Leute dabei.

Bei der Allianz waren die meisten Randomgruppen das reine Chaos und einer von 10 lief mal gut ab. 


Ich starte grad nen selbstversuch mit nem Alli auf nem RP-Server!^^ Bin mal gespannt ob es tatsächlich daran liegt! oO


----------



## Chrissi3384 (25. März 2009)

Als ich kann mich nicht über die Alli seite Beschwären.

Ich errinner mich noch an meine Anfangstage.
Ich stannd im Anfangsgebiet der Zwerge und Gnome und hatte nicht aus 50 Kupfer und mir kam ein lvl 40
Pala entgegen der meinte er höre auf diesem Server auf und möchte mir sein Gold und seine Tacshen schenken.

Fand ich super nett.

Und gestern steh ich in SW lvl 71 und dachte mir fragst mal nach einem Raid auf die Horden Städte.
Dachte mir aber dabei mit lvl 71 wird datt nix.
Naja siehe da nach ner halben stunde hatt ich 40 mann bereit, und wir haben die Horde gerockt.

Als natürlich gibt es Idoten die halten dich für einen noob wenn du mal was fragst aber die meisten sind schon gans nett.


----------



## Dracocephalus (25. März 2009)

Zum Thema "Bettler":

Anfänger brauchen kein Gold. Ich habe 9 Chars und mehr als genug Gold, aber meine jeweiligen neuen Twinks haben das bis etwa Level 10-15 nicht gebraucht. Allein durch Mob Loot kann man in dem Bereich seine Talente und Berufe zahlen und sich ein paar Taschen kaufen. Sammelt man oder stellt Waren her, wird es noch einfacher. In diesen Leveln braucht man auch keine tolle Ausrüstung, weil alle Questen mit den Items aus den Questbelohnungen problemlos zu schaffen sind. Man KANN sich das Leben etwas leichter machen, wenn man Gold zuschießt, aber es ist beileibe nicht nötig. Nur weil sich einer nicht anstrengen oder schneller leveln will, muß ich das nicht finanzieren. 

Aber ich mache gerne Ausnahmen. Wichtig ist mir dann aber, wie gefragt wird. Ich spiele nicht umsonst auf einem RP-Realm, also erwarte ich RP-Bettelei: Da muß dann eine gute Geschichte rüberkommen, warum es denn nicht möglich ist, ein wenig Pflanzen zu pflücken, Leder zu gerben oder Steine zu klopfen. Warum man auch keine Gegner umhauen kann und auch sonst keine Freund hat. Das dann noch in entsprechender Sprache und Schriftbild, ohne Abkürzungen - bei einem "pls" oder "ey" im Satz ist sowieso Ende bei mir - und etwas personalisiert auf meine Char und ich gebe (nach entsprechendem Zwiegespräch) gerne. Alles andere ist nur ein peinlicher Versuch, Geld abzusaugen ohne Gegenleistung. 

Unglaubwürdig wird es dann, wenn es ein Level 1 in OG oder SW versucht. Eigentlich treibt man sich in diesem Level dort noch gar nicht rum...außer man will schnorren oder ist ein Bankchar. Ich meine, hey, nach 5min ist man Level 2! Nach 10min auf 3 nach 20 auf 4 etc. Wer mit einem 1er nach Gold bettelt zeigt mir damit, daß er zwar 10min bis in die Hauptstadt laufen konnte, aber nicht 10min questen.  Das wiederum zeigt mir, wie die Prioritäten verteilt sind. Und das wäre ein Spieler, der gerne wieder aufhören darf und keinen Verlust darstellt. 

Das Spiel ist so konzipiert, daß man bei Null anfangen kann und ohne fremde Hilfe bis zu den ersten Inis spielen kann. Da der Weg das Ziel ist, wie bei jedem Rollenspiel, ist es gar nicht schlecht, wenn man zumindest am Anfang ohne Goldgeschenke und Ziehen weiterkommt. 

D.


----------



## Gerbalin (25. März 2009)

Ich hab ja Beides sehr lange gespielt und muss sagen der Sprichwort stimmt.

"Früher spielte ich Ally weil ich Horde nicht kannte, heute spiele ich Horde weil ich Ally kenne"

Ally hat sicher mehr "geistig Zurückgebliebene" (kann man nicht immer am Alter fest machen) und mehr Noobs usw. Allerdings muss man sagen der prozentuale Anteil ist sicher bei Beiden in etwa gleich. Allerdings spielen eben mehr Leute Ally als Horde. Die Horde ist meist in Unterzahl,  wie wir auch in anderen Bereichen des Lebens sehen hat die Unterzahl meist mehr Zusammenhalt und supportet auch besser. Sehr gute Spieler gibt es auf Beiden Seiten, die Chance welche in der Randomgruppe(Ini, Raid, BG usw) sind bei Horde höher, warum? Sagen wir 10% beider Seiten sind nicht ganz "normal", Somit haben wir bei 1000 Ally's 100 Kaputte *g* bei 600 Hordlern sind es nur 60 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann betrachte man die Onlinezeiten und man merkt warum die Beiden Seiten so unterschiedlich sind. Allerdings muss man sagen durch die Blutelfen (welche auch Spaß machen usw) ist der Anteil der Horde schon stark gestiegen, da manch Jüngere diese Chars wohl wirklich als virtuelle Freundin sehen.

Gute Freunde kann man auf Beiden Seiten finden wenn man die Augen offen hält.

Wenn man Hilfe braucht helfen Hordler aber normal schneller und ohne dummes Geflame.


----------



## Technocrat (25. März 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Aber wenn man mal gut gelaunt ist und das Gegenüber passt dann kann man sowas mal machen.



Sowas geht immer! Vorgestern kam mir in IF eine total niedliche Gnomenkriegerin entgegen. Die mußte ich einfach antraden und ihr Gold geben. Sie brauchte etwas um sich von dem Schock zu erholen und fragte dann warum. "Ich muß winzigen Kriegern einfach immer helfen", saltutiert, HS nach Dalaran. Ich weiß auch nicht, was in mich gefahren ist, aber das MUSSTE einfach sein


----------



## Nekramcruun (25. März 2009)

Zultharox schrieb:


> Meine Güte, 1 beschissenes Goldstück!
> Ich habe momentan sinnlos 7000 rumliegen auf meinen Mains, wenn mich ein neuer fragt, würde ich ihm mind. 20 schenken.
> 
> Ich vergebe schon als Zeichen der Dankbarkeit mind. 20 Gold Trinkgeld für jeden Müll, obwohl ich weiß, dass sie es nicht brauchen.
> ...



blödsinn...ich spiel horde und verschenke auch kein gold.wenn 100mal am tag gefragt wird hat man da auch keinen bock mehr drauf.
und daß sie neu sind behaupten die schnorrer alle....und darunter müssen echte neulinge leiden.
das ist schade aber das ist nicht die schuld der leute die nix mehr geben sondern die schuld der schnorrer.
bevor das ständige gebettel los ging hätte ich wohl was gegeben aber heute bekommt kein fremder mehr was von mir.


----------



## Honkhorni (25. März 2009)

Mal so ganz neben die Tüte gekotzt:

Alle die sagen is bei der Horde so und bei der Allianz so und umgekehrt: Es stimmt nicht!^^ Es gibt bei beiden Kiddies und Anständige
Alle die sagen es liegt am Server: Ihr habt teilweise recht! Aber es gibt keine nur Deppen und keine nur Liebe Server =)
Im Grunde:
Es liegt es ganz einfach an den Spielern die auf den jeweiligen Servern in den jeweiligen Fraktionen spielen. (also alles zammen)

@TE:
Denk immer dran:
Es gibt auf jedem Server in jeder Fraktion Volldeppen und Assoziale ---> Blizz hat ne tolle Lösung --> Ignore!
Aber es gibt auch liebe Leute die spielen und die dir mit Sicherheit etwas Gold gegeben hätten wenn sie erkennen dass du neu bist. Nur halten sich solche Leute eher zurück und so bekommst nur die Deppen mit.

Wenn du freundlich und anständig fragst wirst du überall irgendwann nette Leute finden aber mal ehrlich den Leuten die mit: "Ey Alda gib mir Gold k?" kommen geb ich au nix!^^

Weil Baum kk?
Honkhorni


----------



## Nekramcruun (25. März 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Gute Freunde kann man auf Beiden Seiten finden wenn man die Augen offen hält.
> 
> Wenn man Hilfe braucht helfen Hordler aber normal schneller und ohne dummes Geflame.



die erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht


----------



## Calathiel (25. März 2009)

ahjo kommt immer drauf an wie ich angeschrieben werde..

GIB MIR EIN GOLD PLX!!!!
da kommt mir immer dieses wunderschöne "kickbanignore" in den Sinn.


Kürzlich hat mich aber z.b. ein lvl 15 Krieger angeschrieben ob ich ihm ein wenig helfen kann, weil er neu ist und das Spiel noch nicht ganz verstanden hat. Schlussendlich habe ich ihm ein bisserl Gold in die Hand gedrückt, x-links zu Threads geschickt und ihn sogar noch gegen seinen Willen durch die Deadmines gezogen :-p
Ich habe ienfach schon nach 2 Sätzen gemerkt, der versteht wirklcih noch nicht alles und ist froh um jede Hilfe, sei es auch nicht Goldes wegen. So habe ich gerne Zeit geopfert und werde auch weiterhin Zeit opfern. 

Das gewisse unterbemittlete Leute, da im Handelsschannel gleich drauflos flamen.. ach herrje -.- gibts auf beiden Seiten....
Es is schade, aber bei gewissen Bettlern kann ich das auch verstehen...

Wenn mich einer auf der Strasse anspricht und dann kommt ein "ey you, muss krass Essen kaufen. Gibst du 1 Fr."? Da lauf ich auch nur davon udn verspüre so einen verdammt starken Drang zu einem Effekt den ich "kopf->tisch" nenne...
Hingegen wenn ich z.b. an Strassenmusikern vorbeilaufe, die mir wirklich gefallen(WEHE da kratzt einer auf seiner Geige rum.. da krieg ich jedesmal kopfschmerzen)  und ich bei denen dann auch gerne mal 10 Minuten danebenstehe und zuhöre, da bin ich trotz meiner chronischen Geldprobleme immer gewillt einen kleinen Obulus zu spenden. Dies gilt aber nicht nur für die sondern allgemein bei "Bettlern".

Ich vergleich diese Bettelaktionen von ingame und rl einfach gerne, denn bei mir kommts echt nur drauf an wie sich die Leute verhalten. Personen, die einfach nicht den Anstand besitzen und anständig fragen und/oder einfach schon sehr unsympatisch daherkommen, habens bei mir nicht leicht. Wenn jemand aber wirklich nett fragt oder mich überzeugt, dass ers brauchen kann.. wieso sollte ich ihn nicht unterstützen? Mir gehts ja verhältnissmässig gut...

mfg 
Gwynnie


----------



## Deanne (25. März 2009)

Zultharox schrieb:


> Meine Güte, 1 beschissenes Goldstück!
> Ich habe momentan sinnlos 7000 rumliegen auf meinen Mains, wenn mich ein neuer fragt, würde ich ihm mind. 20 schenken.
> 
> Ich vergebe schon als Zeichen der Dankbarkeit mind. 20 Gold Trinkgeld für jeden Müll, obwohl ich weiß, dass sie es nicht brauchen.
> ...



Als ich damals noch aktiv Horde gespielt habe, gab es dafür andere Sachen, die unter aller Sau waren. Ich wurde teilweise beleidigt, wenn ich für den Transmutations-CD ein kleines TG wollte und landete auf der Igno-Liste. Damals hatte ich den Eindruck, dass bei der Horde vor allem pubertäre kleine Jungs rumlaufen, die Druck ablassen müssen. Mittlerweile hab ich ähnliches bei der Allianz erlebt. Ich denke auch, dass es daran liegt, dass freundliche Spieler weniger im Gedächtnis bleiben, als die, die sich total daneben benehmen. Solche Probleme wird immer das gleiche bleiben, es ändern sich nur die Namen und Gesichter.


----------



## Dufurius (25. März 2009)

Also mir kommt es manchmal schon so vor wie wenn die Allianz die "unter 14" Fraktion ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

z.B. wenn die Hordler wieder mal versuchen irgend nen Boss in den Hauptstädten zu killen dan ist innerhalb von 10sek. der Handelschannel voll mit Sachen wie: Die Horde kommt schnell zum Boss!!!!!/Tötet die Hordler gogo/Scheiß Horde ai diese Piiiiiiiieeeeep/Kommt schnell wir müssen die Horde aufhalten/Los bildet eine Mauer vor SW/IF/etc. damit sie nicht reinkommen!!!." Naja ich find PvP ja ganz in ordnung da der Krieg zwischen Horde und Allianz ja ein großer Bestandteil der Story ist aber muss man es so übertreiben?? Hingegen wenn die Allianz versucht irgend einen Horde Boss zu killen dan steht bei den Hordlern im Chat nur ein gemütliches: "Oh die Allies wollen wieder mal spielen"


----------



## Imbageif (25. März 2009)

prinzipiell kommt es auf den server an das ist klar aber tendenziell ist es schon so dass sowas bei der allianz eher vorkommt als bei der horde. aber wie schon so oft ausnahmen bestätigen die regel


----------



## Aplizzier (25. März 2009)

Mein Main ist auf Azshar aund ich hab bis jetzt posetive wie negative erfahrungen dort gesammelt. Da dass ein recht guter server ist gibt es halt viele Leute die unfreundlicih sind da die ja " cool " sind. Jetzt spiele ich auf "Das Syndikat "  und da find ich es schon iwie angenehmer ( Horde )


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (25. März 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Naja ich find PvP ja ganz in ordnung da der Krieg zwischen Horde und Allianz ja ein großer Bestandteil der Story ist aber muss man es so übertreiben?? Hingegen wenn die Allianz versucht irgend einen Horde Boss zu killen dan steht bei den Hordlern im Chat nur ein gemütliches: "Oh die Allies wollen wieder mal spielen"




Hmmm das könnte glatt von mir stammen ^^

Mein Standard Spruch ist dann eigentlich immer 

"Lasst sie doch die wollen doch auch nur Ihren Bär" 


^^


----------



## b00noMat (25. März 2009)

Spiele auf Nathrezim Alli und auf Gul´Dan (oder wie der geschrieben wird) Hordler.

Auf beiden Seiten gibt es absolute Spinner und überall wimmelt es von selbsternannten IMBAchars.
Kinder, die zu allem und jeden einen dummen Kommentar geben und es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen ne Frage einfach nur zu beantworten sind ebenfalls gleichmäßig verteilt.

Was mir allerdings auffällt ist, dass die Hordler schon ein wenig hilfsbereiter untereinander sind und in BGs auf jeden Fall besser zusammen spielen.

Was den allgemeinen umgangston angeht : "Oh mein Gott" und das sag ich als Atheist!!
Was das allgemeine Bildungsniveau betrifft gilt für mindestens 70% aller spieler: "Werft euren Rechner weg und holt eure verpasste Bildung nach! Oder wollt ihr in der Gosse landen?"


----------



## EisblockError (25. März 2009)

so what?

falscher server


----------



## Bmwanke (25. März 2009)

Ich habe auch damals angefangen, bei der Ally und habe es bis heute kein Stück bereut.
Mit Lev 12 hab mich ein 40 Dudu angesprochen und mir bei vielen q geholfen, mir Gold und Rüssi gegeben 
und sich wirklich die Zeit genommen mir das ganze Spiel haarklein zuerklären:

Du ein Krieger braucht keine Int. und grünne und blaue Sachen sind bessere als dei grauen.

Bin dann nachher auch in seine Gilde gelandet und wir haben auch zusammen in die nächste
Gilde gewechselt.

Und heute bin ich 80, bin noch immer in der Gilde und sie ist wie eine grosse Familie.

Und wenn ich einen Lowi um hilfe schreien sehe, bin ich sofort bereit zuhelfen.

Wir waren ja alle mal Noob  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deligor (25. März 2009)

toller Thread der Marke "Alle Allys sind doof"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gibt wie man hier liest zum Glück auch Leute die das von der anderen Seite kennen...wen wunderts? Ich mein...ist doch klar, dass das ganze hier wieder auf den "goldenen Mittelweg" hinausläuft. In diesem Falle eben den "Es-gibt-auf-beiden-Seiten-Spinner-Weg"...und so ist es nunmal auch...kann man nix machen und auch so ein "Erfahrungsbericht" ändert da nicht dran. Du warst nichtmal annähernd lange genug auf der Alliseite um so einen Bericht sachlich verfassen zu können...und das merkt man einfach sehr deutlich.

Was die Sache mit dem Geld angeht...klar..der Ton macht die Musik...aber ich persönlich habs auch aufgegeben auf wsps in einer Hauptstadt sofort zu reagieren, da die in der Regel eh nur Gold oder ne Gratisreise durch eine Instanz wollen.
Ich könnte es mir auch leisten denen allen ihr Gold zu geben...aber ich frage mich da immer: Wieso?? Ich kenne die doch überhaupt nicht...und die kennen mich mindestens genausowenig...warum sollte ich denen dann was von meiner Kohle geben die ich mir immerhin irgendwie zusammengekratzt habe? Jetzt mag es Leute geben die das als geizig bezeichenen würden...weit gefehlt...Leute die ich kenne ziehe ich gerne durch Inis oder gebe ihnen gold wenn sie es brauchen...ist überhaupt kein Thema...aber nicht so einem dahergelaufenem Spieler den ich noch nie gesehen habe.

Mfg Del


----------



## BlenD (25. März 2009)

xD...auf Azshara(ally) werden nur "Transen" geflamt die vor 2min....im /2 chat gefragt haben ob noch ne gilde nen "imbArOxxOr"Mage braucht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und naja im /2 flamt man sich halt untereinander ein bisschen, viele kennen sich schon und machen das aus spaß!
JAAAAAAA Azshara hat nen ganz eigenen /suchenachgrp. channel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aba neulingen wird IMMER und zu JEDER uhrzeit geholfen und das find ich auch gut so....
Ja, wir Azsharana, ziehen auch Leute..xD..unter 30g geht zwar nix aba egal))))


----------



## Schietenkleier (25. März 2009)

für Horde braucht man nur einen IQ von 15, ab 14 fängt ein Schwein an zu quieken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pupseblume (25. März 2009)

also ich würde sagen, es ist ziemlich server- und vor allem zeitabhängig, welche erfahrungen man bei der allianz macht.
bin selber allianzler auf thrall und tatsächlich gibt es überwiegend nachmittags viele kiddies (erst neulich in ner instanz: "sry, muss weg, hausaufgaben machen", wtf???), aber abends wird es besser.

was die sache mit 1 gold angeht, ich gebe grundsätzlich niemandem was, der mich anflüstert und ich sehe, dass er in einer gilde ist. ich sag ihm dann immer, er soll bei seiner gilde nachfragen. wenn ein lowie ohne gilde fragt, geb ich ihm gern auch was. aber auch nur, wenn er nett fragt. der ton macht eben die musik.


----------



## Thrainan (25. März 2009)

Das mit dem Gold bekommen ist halt schwer. 90 % aller Goldbettler sind halt einfach schnorrer und Idioten. Da gehen die 10 % die wirklich neu sind im Spiel, oder der jeweiligen Fraktion sind leicht unter. Das ist halt Schade. Grundsätzlich habe ich kein Problem Neulingen mal ne Starthilfe zu geben, aber viele davon treffe ich auch nicht. ich selbst würde mich über sowas auch sehr freuen wenn ich die Seite wechseln würde.


----------



## pflock (25. März 2009)

dieses problem ist uns bekannt, wir arbeiten daran ^^

ne, das habe ich auch schon des öfteren erlebt. ich spielen auf mal ganis, horde, seit es das spiel gibt und jaaaaaaaa, früher war alles besser.da wurde einem noch geholfen.
angefangen hatte es damals, als man einen mage ganz höfflich fragte, kannst du mir BITTE wasser machen...............da kamen dann die dummen antworten und ich denke, dass die mages daran schuld waren ^^ (hab auch einer, aber der ist immer noch lvl 25 und das wasser ist gerade gut zum den A** waschen)
aber es zieht sich weiter bis hier ins forum........... welche geben immer so minus pkt ??? obwohl die tips,cords,taktik immer sehr gut beschrieben sind??
das wäre auch mal einen thread wert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Namir (25. März 2009)

vielleicht hast du nen blöden server erwischt, aber kiddies gibts leider überall viel zu viele (und ich meine dabei nicht das alter sondern das verhalten)

zu deinem 1 gold. ich würde das auch nicht einfach so hergeben (aber auch nicht flamen). bzw. es kommt auf die art des fragens an:

Hey man, gib ma 1g ---- nö, vergiss es
/2 gibt mir jemand pls 1g  ---- will der jetzt möglichst von jedem was abstauben? meins nicht
Hallo, könntest du mir vielleicht einen Wappenrock spendieren, ich habe gerade neu auf diesem Server angefangen. Wäre wirklich sehr nett.  ---- aber hallo, sicher doch. wer so fragt, dem würd ich die gildensatzung gleich mitspendieren, und einen level 1er erstellen, damit die auch schnell unterzeichnet wird.


ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meinte =)
die ersten 2 arten hab ich schon häufig erlebt, das dritte leider noch nie.


----------



## Saphuron (25. März 2009)

ich hab mir jetzt mal nicht alles durchgelesen doch shcein ich die kernaussage verstanden zu haben.

mir ist es shcon früher aufgefallen das die allianz viel viel... sagen wir es so kiddylike ist. das sit auch einer der gründe wiso ich rein horde bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab nichts gegen die allianz und sol lauch kein vorwurf sein nur laufen dort einfach mehr kinder herum die meinen sie seien imba  bla bla usw.

mfg sagte der neue kleine Saphu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mozee (25. März 2009)

Smidi schrieb:


> dafür gehörst schon auf die Ignore. Wer kein Gold hat kann auch nix ausgeben!




Mich hat mal jemand angewhispert das er 1gold für Wappenrock brauchte ich hab ihn dann 10g gegeben weil er halt freundlich gefargt hat also wenn der Ton passt geb ich gern mehr


----------



## bosposhadow (25. März 2009)

Naja ich bin Allianzler und hab 2-3 lowlvl Horde-chars, deshalb kann ich dazu jetzt nichts sagen, aber zu dem einen Gold:
Man muss immer bedenken, der Ton mahct die Musik. Wenn mich jemand nett fragt, ob er vllt ein Gold haben könnte, da er sich einen Wappenrock für die Gilde kaufne iwll, ist da skein DIng, dann kriegt er 5 und gut ist.
Wenn jemand im Handelschannel spammt " GEBT MIR GOLD!!!!" dann kostet mich das nur ein müdes Lächeln.
Spricht mich jemand direkt an im Stile: "Gib mal gold ey!" dann (je nachdem wieviel zeit ich habe) erkläre ich ihm, dass man es vllt mal mit Freundlichkeit versuchen könnte und er evtl. mal nach NAttiquette googlen möge um ein besseres Miteinander zu garnatieren*, oder es gibt ein kurzes, knappes, nein.

Also, wer etwas von MIR möchte, sollte wnigstens HÖFLICH danach fragen.3

EDIT:* ich will natürlich nichts garnieren, sondern etwas garantieren


----------



## Antonio86 (25. März 2009)

Thorat schrieb:


> Peinlicher Thread. Ich spiele hauptsaechlich Allianz, bin ich jetzt ein Kiddy? Kiddys sind Menschen. Wir sind Menschen. Sind wir Kiddys?!
> Mensch, wacht doch mal auf. Idioten gibt es ÜBERALL.
> Und sowieso:
> 
> ...


/sign
Es gibt überall so Leute aber bei der Horde sind immer die möchtegern Pro´s


----------



## Pepper1991 (25. März 2009)

MAde my Day!!! XDD

als ob man das nich auch mit der horde hätte, ich spiel horde und allianz und es gibt überall kiddies! das kann man nicht in horde und allianz einteilen. Außerdem ist das auch wieder von server zu server verschieden.


----------



## Shubunki (25. März 2009)

Also ich habe aktuell genau den anderen Fall: Ich habe einen char bei Horde angefangen... das stellte sich mir ziemlich genauso dar!.. abgesehen davon gibt es mehr Alli-Spieler wie Hordenspieler, also ist der Anteil der Kiddys entsprechend höher. und was die Frage nach Gold betrifft: wo ist das Problem, 1 Gold zu farmen.. auch mit lv 10???


----------



## Pepper1991 (25. März 2009)

Shubunki schrieb:


> Also ich habe aktuell genau den anderen Fall: Ich habe einen char bei Horde angefangen... das stellte sich mir ziemlich genauso dar!.. abgesehen davon gibt es mehr Alli-Spieler wie Hordenspieler, also ist der Anteil der Kiddys entsprechend höher. und was die Frage nach Gold betrifft: wo ist das Problem, 1 Gold zu farmen.. auch mit lv 10???



erstmal heißt es "als", zweitens wie gesagt kann man das nicht festmachen das es auf allianz seite mehr kiddies gibt. ich persönlich habe auf beiden seiten "kiddie" erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## bosposhadow (25. März 2009)

Pepper1991 schrieb:


> erstmal heißt es "als", zweitens wie gesagt kann man das nicht festmachen das es auf allianz seite mehr kiddies gibt. ich persönlich habe auf beiden seiten "kiddie" erfahrungen gemacht



Der Gebrauch von "wie" statt "als" ist teilweise auch regional/dialekt bedingt. Hie rin Köln sagt man z.B. eher "wie" als "als"

Ein Ausschnitt aus dem Kölner Liedgut dazu: "Mir Kölsche sagen leever wie, wie als "(Bläck Fööss - Mir Kölsche) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nixahnung (25. März 2009)

bosposhadow schrieb:


> Naja ich bin Allianzler und hab 2-3 lowlvl Horde-chars, deshalb kann ich dazu jetzt nichts sagen, aber zu dem einen Gold:
> Man muss immer bedenken, der Ton mahct die Musik. Wenn mich jemand nett fragt, ob er vllt ein Gold haben könnte, da er sich einen Wappenrock für die Gilde kaufne iwll, ist da skein DIng, dann kriegt er 5 und gut ist.
> Wenn jemand im Handelschannel spammt " GEBT MIR GOLD!!!!" dann kostet mich das nur ein müdes Lächeln.
> Spricht mich jemand direkt an im Stile: "Gib mal gold ey!" dann (je nachdem wieviel zeit ich habe) erkläre ich ihm, dass man es vllt mal mit Freundlichkeit versuchen könnte und er evtl. mal nach NAttiquette googlen möge um ein besseres Miteinander zu garnatieren*, oder es gibt ein kurzes, knappes, nein.
> ...




wenn jemand von mir 1G für den gildenrock möchte frage ich:
"stellt dir deine gilde dir den nicht zur verfügung? kann dir keiner aus DEINER GILDE dieses 1G leihen"??????????????????


----------



## Minjah (25. März 2009)

Mich nervt die Anbettelei auch immer...
als ich letztens mit meinem 80er Magier zum Ruf farmen in Silithus unterwegs war, nervte mich ein 55er Zwergenjäger damit, dass ich ihm Gold geben solle, damit er reparieren kann. Erhandelte mich auch dauernd in Erwartung einer Spende von mir an.
Nachdem ich vergeblich versuchte ihm zu erklären, dass er von mir nichts bekommt -  er reagierte auch nicht sondern kam immer mit dem selben Spruch - haute ich den nächsten Mob, den ich sah (ein Elementar) welcher lustigerweise einen epischen Gegenstand (Zwergische Handkanone) dropte. Das Teil hätte der Zwerg auch haben können, anstatt mich zu nerven.
Ich habe mich echt weggelacht...


----------



## Dufurius (25. März 2009)

Naja aber eigentlich sollten wir es ja mit Humor nehmen. 

Ich bin zugegeben im tiefsten inneren ein kleiner Sadist und bin von daher schon auf einige geniale Ideen gekommen aber die Beste war bis jetzt die:

Eines schönen Tages saßen ich und zwei meiner Gildenkollegen (der eine war Hexer) faul in Westfal herum und diskutierten über Gott und die Welt. Wie könnte es auch anders sein schrieben uns ungefähr 100Leute an ob wir sie nich DM ziehen wollen. Und jedes mal bekammen sie die gleiche Antwort: "Ne du sry hab grad keine Zeit". Denoch schafte es ein Spieler uns drei zu beeindrucken (und das will was heißen). Ein lvl 14Krieger (nicht gerade schlech equipt von dem her mit ziemlich großer Sicherheit ein PvP Twink) der mir mit einer noch nie dagewesener Dreistheit ein Angebot machte das ich "nicht" ablehnen konnte.

Krieger: "Hi"
Ich: "Hi"
Krieger: Du wenn du mir 50g zahlst darfste micht DM ziehen!"
Ich:"Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst oder??"
Krieger: "Doch"

Kurze Pause ich muste ja meinen Gildies im ts davon berichten^^
Und da kamm mir eine geniale Idee!!!

Ich:"Ok geht klar"

Krieger in Gruppe invitet und los gehts. Und jetzt kommt das Interesante an der ganzen Story.


Ich:"Ok wir machen uns jetzt auf den Weg zur Ini und porten dich dan. Das Gold bekommste dan dort"
Krieger: "ok ich warte"

OMG ai ich kann mir schon richtig vorstellen wie sich der Typ ins Boxfäustchen gelacht hat wie dämlich wir drei sind, aber er wird sich schon noch wundern!! :-) 



Ich und meine 2Gildies machen uns auf den Weg. Allerdings nicht zu DM sondern ins Schlingendorntal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir suchten ein Plätzchen wo so richtig viele Mobs auf einem Haufen waren. Gesucht gefunden. Das kleine Trollgebiet rechts neben ZG war Ideal für unser Vorhaben. Viele viele Mobs die eng aneinander stehen und das sehr weitläufig. 


So Hexer fängt an zu porten Krieger nimmt port an kommt an und das halbe Schlingendorntal kommt angerannt um ihn zu töten. Wir natürlich alle Gruppe geleaved, Ruhestein benutzt und den Krieger zurückgelassen. Angesichts der Tatsache dass er noch lvl 14 war glaube ich hat er dort auch noch einige Stunden verbracht bis er dort wieder weg war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und bevor ihr mich jetzt alle auspeitscht wie ich dem kleinen newby das nur antung konnte und wie assi  ich bin erzähl ich euch mal den Rest von der Geschichte!


2Stunden Später schreibt mich dan ein 70er (war noch bc zeit) Hunter an: "Ai du blöder ****** ich ******* dein Leben du ******* ********. Deine ************* gehört ********** dafür dass  ******** usw. usw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie könnte es auch anders sein es war der kleine Krieger von vorhin, ich lag also richtig mit meiner Annahme dass es ein PvP Twink war. 

Reaktionslos schrieb ich ein Ticket und hörte nie wieder etwas von ihm.

Tzja aus reiner Neugier heraus schrieb ich mal den Gildenleiter von ihm an und erkundigte mich über die Person die hinter den Chars steckte. Wie erwartet: 13Jähriger kleiner Junge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bosposhadow (25. März 2009)

@nixahnung: Da hast du natürlich Recht, soweit habe ich nicht gedacht, es war einfach nur ein (undurchdachtes) Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felìcìtaz (25. März 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Naja aber eigentlich sollten wir es ja mit Humor nehmen.
> 
> Ich bin zugegeben im tiefsten inneren ein kleiner Sadist und bin von daher schon auf einige geniale Ideen gekommen aber die Beste war bis jetzt die:
> 
> ...




ich finde, das genau das der richtige weg ist! nein sagen kann jeder, aber auf die idee muss man erstmal kommen... der wird nie wieder fragen!
er dachte auch das dreist gewinnt!^^


----------



## Pentu (25. März 2009)

Is wirklich so wie geschrieben eig sind beide gleich schlimme (vorallem seit es gay11 gibt) aber da mehr leute Alianz spielen fallen die mehr auf!


----------



## Teradas (25. März 2009)

Naja das liegt teilweise auch an den Servern.
Es gibt auch Server da ist die Horde genau so beschissen.


----------



## WorstCase (25. März 2009)

...und ich finde, dass dieser Threat an sich schon verboten gehört.
So ein gequirlter Dunnschiss! Allein die Tatsache soetwas in ein Forum zu stellen zeugt von sehr großer Langeweile und nicht allzugroßer Intelligenz!
Jeder halbwegs denkende Mensch hat innerhalb von 10 Sekunden 1000 Antworten auf das was Dir da wiederfahren ist! Sorry!


----------



## Gerbalin (25. März 2009)

WorstCase schrieb:


> ...und ich finde, dass dieser Threat an sich schon verboten gehört.
> So ein gequirlter Dunnschiss! Allein die Tatsache soetwas in ein Forum zu stellen zeugt von sehr großer Langeweile und nicht allzugroßer Intelligenz!
> Jeder halbwegs denkende Mensch hat innerhalb von 10 Sekunden 1000 Antworten auf das was Dir da wiederfahren ist! Sorry!



Hier sehen wir wieder ein typisches Buffedforumflamerexemplar, kein wunder das sich bei solchen Posts ein gewisses Klischee hier im Forum entwickelt. Traurig aber war, wenn Du ingame auch so bist und der TE an Dich kommt wundert mich der Thread hier nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Pentu schrieb:


> Is wirklich so wie geschrieben eig sind beide gleich schlimme (vorallem seit es gay11 gibt) aber da mehr leute Alianz spielen fallen die mehr auf!



Liegt daran das die Masse bei Ally hoher ist und somit auch die üblen Gesellen eindeutig mehr. Der Altersdurchschnitt ist bei Ally auch deutlich Jünger, hat man erst beim Mitternachtsverkauf RL gesehen.

Ally ~ 17

Horde ~ 24

würde ich mal sagen


----------



## Dufurius (25. März 2009)

WorstCase schrieb:


> ...und ich finde, dass dieser Threat an sich schon verboten gehört.
> So ein gequirlter Dunnschiss! Allein die Tatsache soetwas in ein Forum zu stellen zeugt von sehr großer Langeweile und nicht allzugroßer Intelligenz!
> Jeder halbwegs denkende Mensch hat innerhalb von 10 Sekunden 1000 Antworten auf das was Dir da wiederfahren ist! Sorry!




Er hat nur ein Thema angesprochen das uns allen seit langem bekannt ist, was regste dich den da gleich so auf?

Aber naja, es stimmt wohl. "Wirft man einen Stein in den Schweinestall quieckt die Sau dies trifft"


----------



## Pentu (25. März 2009)

WorstCase schrieb:


> ...und ich finde, dass dieser Threat an sich schon verboten gehört.
> So ein gequirlter Dunnschiss! Allein die Tatsache soetwas in ein Forum zu stellen zeugt von sehr großer Langeweile und nicht allzugroßer Intelligenz!
> Jeder halbwegs denkende Mensch hat innerhalb von 10 Sekunden 1000 Antworten auf das was Dir da wiederfahren ist! Sorry!




....ich finde eher solche post´s gehören verboten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (25. März 2009)

Zultharox schrieb:


> Nach 5 Minuten gab ich es natürlich auf.
> 
> Meine Güte, 1 beschissenes Goldstück!
> Ich habe momentan sinnlos 7000 rumliegen auf meinen Mains, wenn mich ein neuer fragt, würde ich ihm mind. 20 schenken.



Wenn du meinst das Vergeben von Gold, selbst wenns nur 1 ist, sei bei Highlevelchars eine Selbstverständlichkeit, bloß weil DU es tust wenn jemand bettelt, dann ist das DEIN Problem. 
Bloß weil du Samariter so spendabel bist, müssen deine Naivität auch nicht andere Leute besitzen. 

Btw dummer Thread und das behaupte ich nur selten.


----------



## Felìcìtaz (25. März 2009)

Pentu schrieb:


> ....ich finde eher solche post´s gehören verboten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zustimmt!!!!!


----------



## löööy (25. März 2009)

auf frostwolf is das niveau von der horde so ziemlich auf 0. ich hab da selber nen 80er und manchmal ist es einfach nich zum aushalten. drum habe ich mir auf malfurion einen ally twink gemacht, und siehe da, alle waren sofort freundlich zu mir, die in meiner gilde haben mir g geschenkt, taschen etc hergestellt. also wenn ihr neuanfangen wollt oder von horde auf ally seite wechseln wollt, kann ich euch mafurion echt empfehelen (auf ally seite, die hordler seite dort kenne ich net). was natürlich nich heißen soll wir hordler wäre nich nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deepender (25. März 2009)

du hast recht, ich war mal allianz, 3 jahre lang habe da 6 chars über 70.... bis mir nah langsamen aufkommen in den sinn kam, das es dort zu viele kinder gibt, und ich war dort in der besten gilde, aber trotzdem is alli einfach... naja kommt auf den server an, totaler müll halt, jetzt bin ich horde......

und die allis auf der todeswache sind wirklich alle richtige versager, die scheitern an einem hordi, auch wenn sie zu 3 sind.....


----------



## lKreuzritterl (25. März 2009)

Naja also ich muss zugeben ich geb auch niemand 1Gold denn wenn ich jedem 1g geben würde der mich fragt wäre ich jeden tag 1k gold los


----------



## bdix (25. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Nachdem ich die ersten Seiten noch durchgelesen und die restlichen nur noch überflogen habe, selle ich fest, dass es hier nicht anders zugeht als in WoW selbst. Von intelligenten, wohl überlegten Antworten bis hin zu "Bla-Bla" ist hier alles dabei. 

WoW ist eines der größten ONLINE Rollenspiele, was soviel bedeutet, dass eben auch Menschen hinter den Charakteren sitzen, mit ganz unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften und Vorlieben. Das ist es doch, was meiner Meinung nach diese Art von Spielen so interessant macht. Ich mag gar keine Offline-Spiele mehr spielen, trotz der "Heinis", die einem ganz schon auf die Nerven gehen können. Die gibt's auf beiden Seiten und sorgen im Spiel für ein gewisses Maß an Realität. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thread-Starter Zultharox: Bei mir bekommen Bettler auch ne Absage. Vielmehr frag ich ob sie Hilfe beim Questen brauchen oder ob sie schon mal was von Berufen in WoW gehört haben. Nicht selten trifft man wirkliche Anfänger denen man noch den einen oder anderen Tipp geben kann. Als Lvl1ser hat man in ca. 3-5 Stunden die ersten Goldstücke zusammen. Damit meine ich nicht betteln, sondern Hochleveln. Mit Level 5 einen Beruf erlernt und die ersten Gegenstände vertickt.
Für die Spieler, die sich nicht helfen lassen wollen, habe ich nur eine richtige Lösung -> ignore!

Angefangen hab ich als Hordler auf nem RP-PvP Server. Mit level 35 hab ich die Nase voll gehabt. Von RP keine Spur (übrigens nicht selten auf Hordeseite) und in den umkämpften Gebieten war kein vernünftiges Questen mehr möglich. Nur noch Lowi-Kill. Hatte sage und schreibe 3 Wochen gebraucht um eine Quest im Schlingendorntal abzugeben. 
Dann der Wechsel zur Allianz. RP-PvE - Eine gute Wahl! Aber auch hier lief/läuft nicht alles optimal. Der Handels-Channel ist Spam-Channel Nr. 1, so dass ich diesen bei fast allen meiner Chars abgeschaltet habe. 
Jetzt bin ich mit meinen alten Bekannten wieder zusammen auf Hordeseite. Haben es nach 4 Jahren auch gerafft (*hihi*) und haben ihre Chars auf einen RP-PvE Realm transferiert. 

Mittlerweile sehe ich über die Mängel der WoW-Welt hinweg. Solange Blizzard nicht regulierend eingreift, hat das eh keinen Sinn selbst was zu versuchen. Ich spiele meine Charaktere konsequent RP, auch auf nicht RP Realms - und es macht Spaß.

Leute! Lächeln! Es gibt keine gute und böse Seite - es gibt gestresste Idioten, die den Sinn des Spiels nicht kapieren. Das ist alles. 
Tut euch mal die Hintergrundgeschichte von Warcraft an und spielt als ein Teil dieser Geschichte. Entdeckt mal ganz neue Seiten in WoW, allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz.

Für die Allyhorde!


----------



## Pentu (25. März 2009)

zwar bissel viel text von meinem vorredner dafür aber gute zusammen fassung vom Theard xD

ne spaß kann dich euch verstehen aber is auf nem RP-PVE Realm wirklich besser?


----------



## Technocrat (25. März 2009)

bdix schrieb:


> Leute! Lächeln! Es gibt keine gute und böse Seite - es gibt gestresste Idioten, die den Sinn des Spiels nicht kapieren. Das ist alles.



Bis hierhin 100% /sign zum gesamten Text.

Aber das



> Tut euch mal die Hintergrundgeschichte von Warcraft an



erspare ich mir dann doch. Die Warcraft-Hintergrundstory gehört zuden peinlich-dümmlichsten Hintergrundstories der an Nieten nicht armen Computerspielstoryszene und unterbietet an Qualität selbst Perry Rhodan noch um Längen. Dann toppe man das noch mit der deutschen "Übersetzung" und man erhält etwas, das keine Sekunde Lebenszeit wert ist. Lest Fritz Leiber und Roger Zelazny und spielt WoW - nicht umgekehrt!


----------



## Chínín (25. März 2009)

Auf die Arguswacht sind irgendwie alle ganz nett find ich ^^

Könnte aber auch wirklich am Alter liegen.... bei uns ist die Hälfte 18+ :-/


----------



## Gerbalin (25. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Bis hierhin 100% /sign zum gesamten Text.



Würde ich als Ally auch sagen.



Technocrat schrieb:


> Aber das
> 
> 
> 
> erspare ich mir dann doch. Die Warcraft-Hintergrundstory gehört zuden peinlich-dümmlichsten Hintergrundstories der an Nieten nicht armen Computerspielstoryszene und unterbietet an Qualität selbst Perry Rhodan noch um Längen. Dann toppe man das noch mit der deutschen "Übersetzung" und man erhält etwas, das keine Sekunde Lebenszeit wert ist. Lest Fritz Leiber und Roger Zelazny und spielt WoW - nicht umgekehrt!



Würde ich auch sagen wenn ich nie WC gespielt hätte oder mich mit der Story nicht auskenne.


----------



## Gronn (25. März 2009)

Schietenkleier schrieb:


> für Horde braucht man nur einen IQ von 15, ab 14 fängt ein Schwein an zu quieken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da frag ich mich ja warum Schweine schreiben können.


----------



## Animos93 (25. März 2009)

Die wussten alle, dass du normal Hordler bist deshalb gabs nur Flames usw...^^


----------



## Mr.Mojo (25. März 2009)

ich bin auch ganz deiner meinung

kleine Beispiele: Verlies von Stormwind  ich hab einen dreinei krieger gemacht weil ich mir mal die alligebiete anschuen wollte   
im verlies war ich mit nem hunter ich lvl 22 er lvl 24   ich hab vor der  ini 3 mal gesgt das ich pulle und tanke und doch pullte  er und bekommt aggro ich versuche sie wegzunehmen und anstadt nichts zu tun hat der jäger weiter alles auf den mob gefeuert na ja er ist gestorben da auch nachdem uch spott verwendett hatte er noch immer so viel aggro hatte das er nach der zeit wo der mob mich angreiffen muste ihn tötete.  Dann wurde ich von ihm geflamed
das ging noch 5 mal so bis ich geeavt habe.

und auch das besagte problem mit dem gold ist mir auch schon passiert 

sry an alle allis aber da solltet ihr was machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (25. März 2009)

Stimmt mit meinen Erfahrungen vollstens überein.


----------



## MetallBrocken (25. März 2009)

Tony schrieb:


> Also ich habs mal genau anders herum erlebt ... auf meinem server (blackmoore - ally) sind eigentlich alle nett und helfen neulingen (naja bis auf ausnahmen aber die gibs ja bekanntlich überall) und war ne ganze zeit lang auf frostwolf horde und da wurde geflamt wie bescheuert bei jeder normal gestellten frage ^^



also ich hab für auf nerathor gespielt da waren die meisten unfreundlich^^
und momentan auf blackmoore habsch auch die erfahrung gemacht das die absolute mehrheit der spieler nett ist^^

ich spiele übrigens nru alli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zultharox (25. März 2009)

> dann sollte genau diese Gemeinschaft einspringen.



Nun ja, wie gesagt gehört diese Gilde ein paar RL-Freunden.
Wir alle sind rund Level 10 und da ich was für die Gemeinschaft tun wollte, habe ich mich für Herstellungsberufe entschieden und mir war auch bewusst, dass das schwierig wird zu skillen als Neuling.

Im Prinzip bin ich für jedes Item worauf ich Skillpunkte kriege froh und auch für jedes Stück Silber um mir Skills zu kaufen.

(Und meine Güte, sollen die doch froh sein, dass es Leute gibt die sich für ihren Realm entschieden haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Es stimmt schon, dass es Server- und Zeitabhängig ist und dass es viele Bettler gibt die es ausnutzen.

Aber da kommt doch wieder das Ego durch, ich laufe mit meinen Gucci-Klamotten durch die Stadt und rotz die wehrlosen Bettler am Boden an. 

Haha, was eine Freude.

Und ja, ich bin da ein Neuling.
Habe weder auf deren Server noch jemals auf der Seite der Allianz wirklich lange gespielt



> Also ich habs mal genau anders herum erlebt ... auf meinem server (blackmoore - ally) sind eigentlich alle nett und helfen neulingen (naja bis auf ausnahmen aber die gibs ja bekanntlich überall) und war ne ganze zeit lang auf frostwolf horde und da wurde geflamt wie bescheuert bei jeder normal gestellten frage ^^



Okay, da sieht man wirklich sehr gut, dass es am Realm liegt.
Von Blackmoore kann ich auch nur Gutes berichten und zu Frostwolf muss man nicht viel sagen...


Achja und dank für den Todesritter-Tipp, könnte ich tun.


----------



## Technocrat (25. März 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Würde ich auch sagen wenn ich nie WC gespielt hätte oder mich mit der Story nicht auskenne.




Muß Dich enttäuschen, aber ich habe WC gespielt und konnte daher der Story nicht entgehen.


----------



## Gerbalin (25. März 2009)

Zultharox schrieb:


> Okay, da sieht man wirklich sehr gut, dass es am Realm liegt.
> Von Blackmoore kann ich auch nur Gutes berichten und zu Frostwolf muss man nicht viel sagen...
> 
> 
> Achja und dank für den Todesritter-Tipp, könnte ich tun.



Auch auf Blackmoore gibts auch beide Gesichter zumindest auf Allyseite. Horde ist sehr nett auf Blackmoore aber Ally gibts schon einige Flamer und Kiddys hab selbst Jahre auf Blackmoore verbracht als Ally und Hordler, hab dort aber auch viele Freunde die ich nicht missen möchte.


----------



## Greshnak (25. März 2009)

Also wenn du mich nett um nen Gold bitten würdest weils dein einziger Alli-Char ist würde ich dir was schenken, aber du könntest auch auf dem Server Alli-DK machen, spielen bis du da unter der Todesbresche am Briefkasten bist und Geld + Stoffe zum verkaufen schicken.


----------



## ImbaBuZZi (25. März 2009)

Schinken oder Käse?


----------



## KiLLa239 (25. März 2009)

Server für freundliche und für unfreundliche Spieler einführen xD


----------



## bkeleanor (25. März 2009)

jup natürlich gibt es solche typen ...aber du brachst mir nicht zu erzählen, dass es auf der anderen seite nicht auch so ist. zudem hättest du ja auch deine kollegen nach dem goldstück fragen können. du gehst ja auch nicht im RL betteln.


----------



## Lokibu (25. März 2009)

Hmm.. ich sollte auch einen Thread eröffnen mit dem Titel "1 Tag Horde". Bei uns auf dem Server war es auf Hordeseite nicht mehr erträglich. Inzwischen gibt es keinen Unterschied mehr.  Allerdings ist das noch lange nicht so schlimm, wie ich das hier im Forum so mitbekomme.


----------



## Zultharox (25. März 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> zudem hättest du ja auch deine kollegen nach dem goldstück fragen können.




Naja, wie gesagt wir sind alle neu dort und haben nur uns und verschicken uns unsere Waren gegenseitig, damit jeder seine Berufe skillen kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bkeleanor schrieb:


> du gehst ja auch nicht im RL betteln.



Wer sagt das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, da habe ich es ja auch weniger nötig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (25. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> erspare ich mir dann doch. Die Warcraft-Hintergrundstory gehört zuden peinlich-dümmlichsten Hintergrundstories der an Nieten nicht armen Computerspielstoryszene und unterbietet an Qualität selbst Perry Rhodan noch um Längen. Dann toppe man das noch mit der deutschen "Übersetzung" und man erhält etwas, das keine Sekunde Lebenszeit wert ist. Lest Fritz Leiber und Roger Zelazny und spielt WoW - nicht umgekehrt!



Was ist den bitte so schlimm an der Übersetzung? Alle jammern immer daran rum, aber ich denke das liegt nur daran weil es sich nicht "cool" genug anhört. Wer mehr englishc kann, als bischen leo.org erkennt das halt sinngemäss und nicht immer nur wörtlich übersetzt wird. Alles andere ist wäre auch häufig ziemlich dämlich. 
Und wenns dann wörtlich ist jammern die Leute auch.


----------



## Juudra (25. März 2009)

Jeder Server unterscheidet sich nunmal leider voneinander kann man nicht ändern.Manche sagen Malfurion sei besser andere haben vlt auf malfurion total schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und haben demnach ne schlechte Meinung.Mann kann das leider nicht oder zumindest nur in sehr kleinem verhältnis ändern indem man selber einen netten umgang pflegt.

Ich nehm mal mich als Beispiel:Hab früher auf Arygos gezockt jeweils Allianz und danach Horde am ende hatte ich ne relativ schlechte meinung von dem server zumindest was die Horde Seite angeht.Hab daraufhin den server getranst und spiel nun auf Alexstraza wo es mir sehr viel besser gefällt da ich ne nette Gilde habe etc...muss man jetz nicht zu detailmässig machen.

Der punkt ist das man sich seine meinung auf den Erlebnissen aufbaut die man erlebt hat.Jeder erlebt und empfindet Dinge nunmal anders.Einer hat kein problem wenn ihn Newbies was fragen andere verdrehen da genervt die Augen weil es vlt der 20. ist an diesem Tag.
Man muss das immer so ein bisschen von zwei Seiten sehen...Sicherlich haben Allianz oder Horde beide ihre Vorteile und eben auch Nachteile jedoch is das nunmal abhängig von den Leuten die auf diesem Server spielen.Deswegen kann man auch nicht sagen Allianz ist besser als Horde oder umgedreht.

Ich hoff ich habs nich zu merkwürdig geschrieben falls doch sry anders wusst ich jetz nicht wie ich es schreiben sollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. März 2009)

Schietenkleier schrieb:


> für Horde braucht man nur einen IQ von 15, ab 14 fängt ein Schwein an zu quieken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn man für die Horde eine IQ von 15 braucht, dann müsste die mindest IQ für die Allianzseite im Minusbereich liegen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ps: auf beiden Seiten gibt es Idioten, wie der nette Herr den ich zitiert habe grade bewiesen hat   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Askaan (25. März 2009)

1. Nur weil du auf einem Server warst gilt das nicht für alle.
2. Verallgeminere nicht die Allianz gibt genauso viel "Horden-Kiddys" wie "Ally-Kiddys" (wobei Kiddy für solche leute eher untertrieben ist.)
3. Irgendwem 1g zu geben ok 1g ist aus deiner Sicht nicht viel, aber ich machs aus Prinzip, weil das bei mir alle, gefühlte 5 Minuten kommt.

Danke das waren meine Ausführungen dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Askaan (25. März 2009)

sry für doppel Post


----------



## Rabaz (25. März 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> @TE:
> 
> Ich hätte auf einen Bettler wie dich genauso reagiert. Und das hat mit Allianz/Horde nichts zu tun.
> Nur, du machst es dir einfach und pauschalisierst das einfach mal -.-



Ich zitiere das einfach mal, dann brauch ichs nicht selber schreiben.

Für Bettelei gibts ein Ignore. Ich habe schon des öfteren mal einen twink auf anderen servern angefangen schon weil es ne interessante Abwechslung und eine andere Herausforderung ist, wirklich mit NULL anzufangen und nicht mit 5000 Gold und zwanzig 80er Freunden im Rücken. Und ich habe IMMER mein Gold selbst verdient, und ich sehe keinen Grund warum andere das nicht auch können sollten.

Aber vielleicht bin ich auch anders gestrickt, denn ich hab auch noch nie einen fremden Magier wegen eines ports angequatscht oder wegen Wasser. Bin halt ein typisches Ally-Kiddy. 

Ach nee TE ich glaube letzteres biste eher selber, beleidigte Leberwurst und gleich ma bei buffed ein Faß in Form eines engstirnigen verallgemeinerungs-threads aufzumachen. Schon seltsam, dass ich diese kiddie-beschimpfungs-Kacke hier zu 90% von ach so erwachsenen Hordlern lesen muss, Glashaus und so.


----------



## youngceaser (25. März 2009)

1. wer sagt das das bei horde nicht anders ist wenn man neu ist 
2. ist es sicherlich arg urzeitlich bedingt
3. ist es arg server bedingt
4. leihe oder verschenke ich grundsätzlich kein gold da mache ich keine ausnahmen ob derjenige 1 oder xy ist, den ich vertraue blizz das sie es so gemacht haben das man mit dem gold von q zurecht kommt ( ausser bei freunde werben, wobei man da ja meistens einen freund/main hat und nicht ganz ohne geld da steht)


----------



## Rygel (25. März 2009)

Zultharox schrieb:


> Und jetzt beleidigt mich liebe Allianzler!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du (/§&er, kl%"§(er horden&§()§/er, kommst zu uns rüber und bettelst um unser sauer verdientes gold!?!? man sollte dich ($&/($/en und dann gleichnochmal /$&$($)n und danach noch #%3e47+ern!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

im ernst: ich glaube nicht, dass man das so verallgemeinern kann. bestimmt gibt es keinen server auf dem der alterdurchnitt besonders hoch/niedrig ist, die leute besonders nett/bescheuert sind oder die gilden erfolgreicher bzw. erfolgloser sind als auf anderen. servern. auffällig sind halt immer die extremen (kids, nervensägen, erfolgreichen, netten, usw.).

an ein lausiges goldstück kommt man heutzutage übrigens auch ganz  gut ohne bettelei. die low-materialien für berufe oder waffen/rüstung lassen sich schon ganz gut verkaufen. die leute mit den 3 80ern und ihren 7 twinks kaufen einem das gerne im AH ab.


----------



## Zultharox (25. März 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> beleidigte Leberwurst und gleich ma bei buffed ein Faß in Form eines engstirnigen verallgemeinerungs-threads aufzumachen. Schon seltsam, dass ich diese kiddie-beschimpfungs-Kacke hier zu 90% von ach so erwachsenen Hordlern lesen muss, Glashaus und so.



Ich habe niemanden als Kiddie beschimpft.

Es geht aus meinem Beitrag hervor, dass es häufig Diskussionen gibt, dass es von dieser Sorte mehr bei der Allianz gibt und ich gleich eine Fülle von schlechten Erfahrungen in kurzer Zeit machen durfte, sodass ich das (wie ich sehe gern diskutierte) Thema noch einmal aufleben lasse.


----------



## Lightsaver (25. März 2009)

Zultharox schrieb:


> Später dann fragte ich nach 1(!)Gold, da meine Bekannten eine Gilde gründeten und ich gerne den schicken Wappenrock tragen wollte.
> 
> Und wer mich nicht ignorierte, auf meine vollkommen nett formulierten Frage, von dem bekam ich blöde Texte zu hören:
> 
> ...



Ich habe auf nem server nen shamy angefangen: ich komme mit level 12 nach orgrimmar um neue skills zu lernen - für den letzten zauber fehlten mir 7(!!!) silber!
Da stand grade ein Shamy (lvl80 - hatte wohl gerade umgeskillt) den ich dann um 7(!!!!)silber bat.Seine worte:"Lol ? 7silber ? seh ich aus wie krösus oder brad pitt? verpiss dich un farm dein gold selber -.o /igno"

der char wurde gelöscht und mein 80er priester wurde weiter gezoggt.
deppen gibbet überall -.o leider !


----------



## Felìcìtaz (25. März 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> an ein lausiges goldstück kommt man heutzutage übrigens auch ganz  gut ohne bettelei. die low-materialien für berufe oder waffen/rüstung lassen sich schon ganz gut verkaufen. die leute mit den 3 80ern und ihren 7 twinks kaufen einem das gerne im AH ab.



mist, ich wusste ich hätte den teuren leinenstoff nicht kaufen sollen^^

naja,stimmt schon, was du da sagts... man kann schnell paar silber bekommen, aber meist braucht man es ja dringend^^ und es ist dann so ärgerlich das der gut ausgestattete alli main, dem horde twink nicht mal ein goldstückchen schicken darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich gebe eigendlich den meisten netten fragestellern gold...
letzt kam ein palastufe 21 an mir vorbei und fragte ganz nett, ob ich 50s hätte, da er was lernen muss aber kein geld hat...
ich gab ihm dann 5 g und er hat sich ganz oft bedankt... auch wenn ich meine 5000 g nicht zusammen bekomm fürs fliegen(nerv!) geb ich trotzdem anderen gerne was ab...


----------



## Zultharox (25. März 2009)

Felìcìtaz schrieb:


> auch wenn ich meine 5000 g nicht zusammen bekomm fürs fliegen(nerv!) geb ich trotzdem anderen gerne was ab...



Auf welchem Realm spielst du?

Vielleicht kann ich meine Großzügigkeit ja unter Beweis stellen, wenn hier schon einige zweifeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkstiller (25. März 2009)

Leute lasst es einfach hier zu schreiben ... jeder 2te post wiederholt das was wir alle denken . Nämlich das es überall schwarze schaafe gibt und das es teilweise auch auf den server ankommt also

/closed hirnrissiges thema


----------



## LittleFay (25. März 2009)

Zultharox schrieb:


> Später dann fragte ich nach 1(!)Gold,


Ich gebe aus Prinzip niemandem Gold. Da wäre ich sonst schon längst arm, man wird ja alle paar Minuten angeschnorrt.
Wer frdl. fragt, bekommt von mir eine Antwort, der Rest nicht. Die Antwort lautet aber eher "mach ein paar Quests, dann hast du dein Gold schnell zusammen".


Als ich noch bei der Allianz war, gab es Vorurteile gegen die Horde, weil da angeblich nur Deppen spielen...
Und jetzt andersrum genauso.
Das hängt allerdings immer vom Realm ab. Auf vielen Realms ist die Horden-Community fürn Po, während die Allianz dort tausend Mal niveauvoller und entspannter ist.
Dieses ständige Pauschalisieren und Schubladen-Denken finde ich ganz schön bescheuert.


----------



## Usala (25. März 2009)

Weiß nicht was Ihr für Probleme habt. Wenn man nicht gerade auf einen anderen Server wechselt ist es doch ein Einfaches sich von Allianz oder Horde selber Gold vom Main zukommen zulaßen. Für was gibt es denn die neutralen Aktiuonshäuser. Gebt jemanden eures vertrauens die entsprechende Summe und stellt Muschelfleisch rein. Er kauft es und in 1 Stunde habt ihr euer Gold.


----------



## Schietenkleier (25. März 2009)

@ Melih

recht hast du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (25. März 2009)

Sowas habe ich auch erlebt... habe einen lvl 70 Charakter auf Frostwolf und nach WotLk wieder Lust gehabt meinen Paladin weiterzuspielen... hatte vorher mein ganzes Gold in TBC verballert und einen lvl 80er nach 5 (!) Gold gefragt... wirklick absolut höflich, sogar Groß- und Kleinschreibung beachtet etc... mehr als ein "lol verpiss dich, farm selber" kommt da wirklich nicht...

Frag mal bei der Horde, ist garkein Problem, du kriegst entweder eine nette Antwort das er leider kein Gold habe, wenigstens ein bisschen Gold oder Silber oder eben die erfragte Summe! 
Ich spiele sehr gerne meinen Horde Charakter, die Fraktion ist eben die Hilfsbereitere.... =/


----------



## Shadoweffect (25. März 2009)

Habe viel Horde und Allianz gespielt. Bevorzuge Allianz.


----------



## Doomsta (25. März 2009)

Habe den diereckten vergleich zwischen horde und ally, habe max lvl chars auf beiden seiten.

Und ja bei uns auf dem Server rennen bei der Allianz *AUFJEDENFALL* mehr kinder herrum. Allianz = unfreundlich, vorlaut und nervend. Server: thrall.


----------



## noizycat (26. März 2009)

Setze im Anfangspost für SW einfach OG ein, und es wird im großen und ganzen kaum einen Unterschied geben ... spätestens nach einmal Brachlandchat war mir klar, dass Hordler auch nur Menschen sind.  *g* Aber bediene ruhig weiter Klischees aufgrund einer blöden Erfahrung ...


PS: 
Wer muss an Anfang bitte unbedingt einen Wappenrock haben und dann noch für sowas unnützes Gold erbetteln? Zum Skill kaufen gern, aber für so nen Schmarrn? Da gäbe es von mir auch nix ... auch nicht von meinen Hordechars! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedynamike (26. März 2009)

Lieber TE, probier mal "Vek'lor" auf Hordeseite und dann poste nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (26. März 2009)

Hi, ich habe auch gerade wieder anfangen müssen ( Gruppen Zwang ) und nach Jahren der Horde wieder mal Allianza auf Azshara.

Ich finde das es einene Unterschied gibt, ja. Aber das ist sehr Realm abhängig.


zB. Ungoro.   Ich habe dort Horde Angefangen. Und das eigentlich nur als Alternative zu Forscherliga ( Gilde brauch ja nicht alles wissen ).

Ungoro ist sowas von Schlimm.
Ich habe mit  Level 40 aufgegeben.
Nicht alle Spieler sind schlimm. Es gibt auch viele nette dort. Aber die Deppen sind einfach zu viele.
Das merkt man auch in den BG´s. Forscherliga und Ungoro sind ein einem Pool. Die Spieler die die überroxxer sind kommen von ungoro und bestechen nur durch Dummheit und schlechter Ausdrucksweise.

naja, aber wieder zurück.   Auf Azshara habe ich zb. keine Probleme mit der Allianz. Questen / Todesmine durch ziehen ( wurde gefragt ob ich mit will Oo )

Alles kein Thema. Lediglich einmal hatte ich ( wie soll es sein ) ein Schurken der mich angemacht hat. Wegen Hogger. Aber sonst. Gut als Priester hat man halt Möglichkeiten sich zu rächen ^^ musste sowie so nach Sw. Ruhestein und tschüss... dumm das hogger gerade da war und die adds  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber auf ein "Ey.Priest heal mich pronto, dann rock ich den down...."   reagiere ich halt nicht.


----------



## Vextec (26. März 2009)

Wo gibt es mehr Kiddys? in Casual oder Progilden?

Ich würd doch glatt mal sagen in Casual



/discuss


----------



## Ademos14 (26. März 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht wie einige Leute von bestimmten Servern abraten... Man hat auf JEDEM Server und bei JEDER Fraktion Flachzangen. Wenn Ihr einen neuen Server mal ausprobiert habt (Hat man ja hier oft gelesen) dann seid ihr einfach an die falschen Leute gekommen. Pech nenn ich dann sowas.

Glaubt ihr, die arroganten Kiddies sehen die Serverliste und denken: "Un´Goro? Nee, da geh ich lieber Frostwolf!"

mfg Ademos


----------



## phexus (26. März 2009)

Ich habe zu Anfang von BC meine Hordechars stehen lassen und einen Allie begonnen. Damals konnte ich nur sagen:

es ist auf beiden Seiten völlig gleich.

Was mir aufgefallen ist, meine Freundin wurde recht anzüglich angemacht, sexuelle Belästigung in wow.. das kannte ich bis dahin gar nicht. 
Auf beiden Seiten wird behauptet, dass die andre Seite nur von Kiddies gespielt würde.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (26. März 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Sowas habe ich auch erlebt... habe einen lvl 70 Charakter auf Frostwolf und nach WotLk wieder Lust gehabt meinen Paladin weiterzuspielen... hatte vorher mein ganzes Gold in TBC verballert und einen lvl 80er nach 5 (!) Gold gefragt... wirklick absolut höflich, sogar Groß- und Kleinschreibung beachtet etc... mehr als ein "lol verpiss dich, farm selber" kommt da wirklich nicht...
> 
> Frag mal bei der Horde, ist garkein Problem, du kriegst entweder eine nette Antwort das er leider kein Gold habe, wenigstens ein bisschen Gold oder Silber oder eben die erfragte Summe!
> Ich spiele sehr gerne meinen Horde Charakter, die Fraktion ist eben die Hilfsbereitere.... =/



aufgrund eines beispiels bildest du dir eine meinung bezüglich der ganzen fraktion.......ob horde oder alli, ganz egal.....die nehmen sich gegenseitig nichts in sachen hilfsbereitschaft oder freundlichkeit. 

ich hatte mir zur abwechslung mal einen hordechar auf frostwolf erstellt und kam mir vor wie im grössten kindergarten.....aber deswegen fälle ich noch lange kein urteil über die gesamte horde....

aber ich muss ehrlich sagen, von mir hättest du auch kein gold bekommen...jedoch hätte ich dir mit einem kurzen "nein" geantwortet. ich unterstütze gerne mal einen neuling damit er sich sein erstes mount kaufen kann......aber einen 70er charakter?.....eine quest und du hast dein gold


----------



## Suki2000 (26. März 2009)

Ich Spiel seit über  4 jahren Wow ich hab damals mit Allianz angefangen dann später Horde gezockt. Ich fande das die Horde viel netter und Hilfsbereiter ist , ja ok  Server unterschied. Ihc hab derzeit auf Tirion eine 80er Nachtelfhunterin und Blutelfpaladina ich finde dort die Spieler recht nett und Hilfsbereit. Es gibt auf jeden Sever Roxxor´s bei der Horde wie bei der Allianz, und leider tut es echt weh sowas ansehn zu müssen. Ich zb helfe gerne denn Neulingen zieh Kostenlos oder gebe Tipps durch meine Langjährige Spielerfahrung( Nein ich bin kein Vollprofi aber ich geb nur das wissen weiter worüber ich auch Ahnung habe), und weiss ich mal was nicht  geb ich es auch zu. Leute ich geb euch allen ein Tipp Idioten gibt es überall in RL wie im Game!!!!


P.s: Ich hab es langsam angefangen zu ignorieren weils mir einfach zu " Assozial " wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (26. März 2009)

Ademos14 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wie einige Leute von bestimmten Servern abraten... Man hat auf JEDEM Server und bei JEDER Fraktion Flachzangen. Wenn Ihr einen neuen Server mal ausprobiert habt (Hat man ja hier oft gelesen) dann seid ihr einfach an die falschen Leute gekommen. Pech nenn ich dann sowas.



Natürlich gibt es überall Gute und Schlechte!

Meine Bemessungsgrundlage dafür war immer die Freundesliste & Ignoliste sowie Erfolgreiche Instanzenruns Random


Und wenn du auf einem Realm bei einer Fraktion von 10 Instanzengängen 2 Erfolgreiche hast, ein paar Leute in der FL und die Ignoliste platzt,

während du auf nem anderem Realm, von 10 gleich 8 Erfolgreiche Runs hast, deine FL platzt und deine Ignoliste glorreiche 2 Helden hat,

kann man dann nicht sagen: Ich finde Realm 2 besser als Realm 1?


----------



## Gnefiz (26. März 2009)

Allianz oder Horde - ist doch einerlei. Das sind einfach nur zwei Etiketten, die man beliebig vertauschen kann. Es kommt immer auf den Blickwinkel an, wie man die Dinge sieht. Schaut euch doch beispielsweise mal Episode 5 von Shakes & Fidget an. Erkennt ihr euch darin wieder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man muss keine große psychologische Studie aus dem Thema machen, wie der Comic zeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer sich übrigens mal die Zeit nimmt die jeweils andere Fraktion ausgiebig zu spielen, und auch die Questtexte wirklich zu lesen, der wird nicht umhin kommen zu schmunzeln, weil es immer wieder solche Momente gibt, wo man merken wird, dass sich beide Seiten viel ähnlicher sind als man im ersten Augenblick vielleicht meint.
In der Realität geht das nicht - einfach mal die Zeit zurückdrehen und das gleiche Ereignis aus dem Blickwinkel des anderen anzuschauen. In diesem Spiel schon. Natürlich ists einfacher mit Vourteilen zu leben. Ich ändere auch ungern meine Etiketten und Schubladenordnung allzuoft, aber ich behalte mir auch im Hinterkopf, dass in einer Schublade nicht immer das drin sein muss, was vorne drauf steht. So ähnlich muss man das auch mit Menschen handhaben.


----------



## Dark Guardian (26. März 2009)

Ich habs bei der Allianz keine paar Stunden ausgehalten und hab 3 Realms ausprobiert.... x)

Was der TE sagte nannte ich meiner Freundin, als sie anfing zu zocken, als einer der Gründe warum sie nicht Allianz spielen soll. Nach 3 neuen Alli Chars auf 3 verschiedenen Realms hat sie mir geglaubt.

Wie so etwas zu stande kommt? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Super PePe (26. März 2009)

Gnefiz schrieb:


> Allianz oder Horde - ist doch einerlei. Das sind einfach nur zwei Etiketten, die man beliebig vertauschen kann. Es kommt immer auf den Blickwinkel an, wie man die Dinge sieht. Schaut euch doch beispielsweise mal Episode 5 von Shakes & Fidget an. Erkennt ihr euch darin wieder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



rüchtig

wobei ich schon bedauere, dasz sie die nacktelfen für die horde eingeführt haben

standardspruch: "gehen wir zum Portstein?" "Ne du da sind betimmt wieder paar böse <Fraktion>, lass uns auf die Anderen warten"

zum thema 1G im /2 oder egal wo ->> "Geh arbeiten" "Eure Armut kotzt mich an" das hält mich aber nicht davon ab einem armen Zeitgenossen, der mir bei XYZ hilft mal soneben bei 100g in die Hand zudrücken (aber das kommt dann von mir ohne das er bettelt)


----------



## FL_weazz (26. März 2009)

Zultharox schrieb:


> Das ist meine Meinung nach über 2 Jahren Horde und ein paar Tagen Allianz.
> 
> 
> Sicher gibt es beide, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass es dies viel häufiger bei der Allianz gibt.



Diese Meinung ist aber rein subjektiv, da du nach 2 Jahren Horde ja viel mehr Leute kennst die mit Dir freundlich umgehen.

Ich habe 3 Jahre Horde und jetzt so 2-3 Monate Allianz hinter mir, und ich muss sagen dass die Allianz mindestens genauso Nett und Freundlich ist wie die Horde. Server ist Das Konsortium...

Ich denke man achtet da auch viel mehr drauf wenn man mal die "andere Seite" anschaut, dann fallen solche Spamms und Flames viel mehr auf.

gruß
Hak


----------



## schmetti (26. März 2009)

Zultharox schrieb:


> Später dann fragte ich nach 1(!)Gold, da meine Bekannten eine Gilde gründeten und ich gerne den schicken Wappenrock tragen wollte.
> 
> Tut mir Leid, aber sowas hätte es bei der Horde nicht gegeben?




Also ich Spiele jetzt schon Jahrelang Wow ( Ü4 ) und ich habe als Ally angefangen und bin dann irgendwann zur Horde ( weil meine Freunde wechseln wollten und ich weiter mit denen Spielen wollte ), und was soll ich Sagen jup genau das selbe kein Unterschied.Ich Spiele auch gerne noch meine Ally´s warum auch nicht WOW ist ein Spiel egal welche Fraktion , nur ich finde die Horde Chars , speziell die Untoten, haben halt mehr style, weiß Geschmacks sache.

Ich gebe auch gerne mal etwas Gold ab, aber wenn man mitbekommt das der andere nur zu Faul zum Farmen ist sry tut mir leid da habe ich kein Verständniss für.
Und zuguter letzt , wenn du nicht grade auf einen PvP Server bist hättest du dir ja einen Char auf dem selbern Server erstallen können und dir Gold über das AH in BB oder Gadgezan holen können . Oder erzähle ich grade ein Geheimniss ?


----------



## Anuee (26. März 2009)

Leute die sagen das bei den Allys mehr Kiddys sind, sind kurzsichtig/unreif und Oberflächlig.

Es kommt auf den Server an

Es kommt auf die Leute an

Es kommt auf den Zufall an

Es kommt druaf an wie man sich selber verhält

Es kommt drauf an zu welcher Uhrzeit man on ist

Es kommt einfach auf den menschen hinte pc an


----------



## SinjiD (26. März 2009)

Anuee schrieb:


> Leute die sagen das bei den Allys mehr Kiddys sind, sind kurzsichtig/unreif und Oberflächlig.
> 
> Es kommt auf den Server an
> 
> ...




mehr muss man dazu nichtmehr sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man kann net veralgemeinern das allys kindischer sind wie horde oder umgekehrt.


----------



## Cold Play (26. März 2009)

Zultharox schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> immer wieder wird es in unregelmäßigen Abständen heiß diskutiert:
> Spielen bei der Allianz mehr dieser "Kiddies"?
> ...




ui da komm ich aber reichlich spät^^, aber nein nach meine erfahrungen (früher knapp 2,5 jahre Horde nun seid einem jahr ally) hast du größten teils recht. natürlich sind nicht alle so, aber der großteil der angeblich über 18 ist und keine "kiddies" mag benimmt sich schlimmer als so mancher 13 jährige! 

bei dem gold bin ich geteilter meinung, ich habe keine ahnung warum andere soviel davon haben^^ ich bin froh wenn ich 200 mit mir rum trage. wenn mich jemand bittet ihm was zu geben kommt es erstens auf die menge an und zweitens will ich in der frage nich blöd angemacht werden, also er sollte schon höfflich sein.

aber was du in sw erlebt hast, wäre gar nicht zu altarectal in bc gewesen. die schreien, flamen und beleidigen manchmal so der maßen das ich mir irgendwo nen kick button wünschen.

sowas muss doch nicht sein -.-

ich geb dir nen tip, geh zur horde zurück! ich würds sofort machen bin aber zurzeit echt glücklich in meiner gilde^^

mfg

Cold Play


----------



## Smoleface (26. März 2009)

Fährst als grünequipter Schurke in ner Hero 1950 DPS wirst du gekickt weil du keine 2000 hast.

Kannst du als Tank nicht 6 Mobs halten weil jder DD zu blöd ist ein Target anzugreiffen wirste ebenfalls gekickt weil ja seit Wotlk das tanken ja so Idiotensicher ist.

Spielst du DK/Pala/Hunter wirste sowieso alle 5 sekunden zugespitet (Oh gott bin ich froh dass ich Shadow und Schurke spiele)

Und willst du als Shadow Naxx gehen wirste ned invitet weil der Priester zur zum heilen da ist... und wenn du dann trotzdem invitet wirst und du 2ter im DPS Meter bist und du den Leader frech anmachst bist du dann Schuld dass der Leader tot neben dir liegt. (Kann ja als DD und als Shadow sehr gut einem retri mehr helfen als er sich selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Nur so kleine Beispiele im 80er Bereich.

Achja auf Allyseite wird es langsam Mode alle Portale und Flugmeister mit ihren fetten Jeeps von Mounts zu verdecken ;D

Aber das spammen bietet manchmal Unterhaltung pur!


----------



## Benrok (26. März 2009)

Sowas hat nichts mit Kiddys zu tun.
Die Erfahrungen, die ich mit "jüngeren" Usern gemacht habe sind die, dass diese oft noch angestrengter alles richtig zu machen und nett zu sein als viele ältere.
Zur Topic:
Das kommt einmal auf den Server und nicht die Fraktion an und ausserdem gibt es einfach geizige Leute die naja ich weiß nicht warum die nichtmal ein gold über haben...
Ich mache es jedenfalls so, dass ich jedem der nett und höflich fragt was gebe.
Wenn einer so ankommt:Ey gib mal 5g.
Dann bekommt er nichts.


----------



## 8uff3d.de (26. März 2009)

Tja, Allies waren, sind und bleiben asoziale Idioten.


----------



## SinjiD (26. März 2009)

8uff3d.de schrieb:


> Tja, Allies waren, sind und bleiben asoziale Idioten.




du hast keine vorurteile oder?^^ wie gesagt man kann das nicht verallgemeinern


----------



## neo1986 (26. März 2009)

der schreibt nur so ein scheiß gug dir mal seine bisherigen posts an -.-


----------



## 8uff3d.de (26. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> der schreibt nur so ein scheiß gug dir mal seine bisherigen posts an -.-


Wenn man unter &#8222;Scheiß schreiben" &#8222;die Rechtschreibung missachten" versteht, bist du bestimmt weit vorne.


----------



## kingkryzon (26. März 2009)

Tony schrieb:


> Also ich habs mal genau anders herum erlebt ... auf meinem server (blackmoore - ally) sind eigentlich alle nett und helfen neulingen (naja bis auf ausnahmen aber die gibs ja bekanntlich überall) und war ne ganze zeit lang auf frostwolf horde und da wurde geflamt wie bescheuert bei jeder normal gestellten frage ^^


tja wenn man auf frostwolf geht und keine ahnung hat^^


----------



## Ayi (26. März 2009)

so, zum Topic

Also, mein erster Char war eine Menschen Magierin (die inzwischen zwar nur noch Twink ist, aber die 80 immerhin noch erreicht hat) Wenn ich mit der Hilfe brauchte und wildfremde Leute gefragt habe, habe ich in der Regel auch welche bekommen. Mein Main ist nun eine Draenei Eleschamanin, aber auch auf Hordeseite habe ich einen 80ger, somit kenne ich beide Fraktionen ein wenig

Und ich habe auf beiden Seiten nette Leute getroffen, die einen freundlich geholfen haben.. Und auf beiden Seiten habe ich Idioten getroffen. Ich könnte nicht einmal sagen, bei welcher Fraktion diese Idioten häufiger vorkamen, aber die gibt es halt überall.

Fazit: Wie hier schon öfter erwähnt wurde, man kann es nicht unbedingt verallgemeinern.

btw.. solange mich die Leute freundlich fragen, helf ich ihnen in der Regel auch


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (26. März 2009)

8uff3d.de schrieb:


> Tja, Allies waren, sind und bleiben asoziale Idioten.



niveauloser kann man sich nicht ausdrücken......aber mit deinem post hast du selbst bewiesen dass es auf beinen seiten...hmmm....nennen wir sie mal geistig eingeschränkte....gibt

und da ich ein ziemlich asozialer idiot bin werde ich dir nun etwas erzählen;

den osterhasen gibt es nicht......... so, jetzt darfst deinen eltern die ohren vollheulen....viel spass dabei


----------



## Tharinn (27. März 2009)

Zultharox schrieb:


> [ ... ]
> 
> Tut mir Leid, aber sowas hätte es bei der Horde nicht gegeben?
> 
> ...



So, hab mal aus Platzgründen das Gejammere gelöscht, was wirklich zutreffend und wichtig ist an deinem Posting ist ein Satzzeichen. Nämlich das Fragezeichen hinter "Tut mir Leid, aber sowas hätte es bei der Horde nicht gegeben" ... 

Ich habe auf beiden Seiten gespielt, und ich habe sowohl auf Horde- als auf auf Allianzseite extrem nette Leute (selten, auf beiden Seiten gleichermaßen!) und komplette Vollpfosten der von dir beschriebenen Art (leider sehr häufig, und leider auch auf beiden Seiten gleichermaßen!) vorgefunden. Gute Gesellschaft im Spiel zu finden ist nicht eine Sache der Fraktion sondern reine Glückssache. Leider. Ich habe übrigens auf Allianzseite mehr Glück gehabt, aber, wie gesagt: Glück. Kann ich nicht verallgemeinern, kannst du meiner Meinung nach aber auch nicht verallgemeinern.

Vielleicht spielt aber auch eine Rolle, mit welcher vorgefassten Meinung man ins Spiel geht. Gehst du da mit dem Gedanken ran: "Na, mal schaun, wie sichs bei den komischen Allis spielt ... ", dann hast du dich sozusagen schon negativ konditioniert, dann fallen dir Dinge, die du bei deinen Horde-Mains übersiehst - nämlich beispielsweise, dass Newbies auf Hordeseite genauso abgeflamet werden wie bei der Allianz, wenn dort die entsprechenden Deppen on sind - und das ist meine Beobachtung! Vielleicht sagst du dir auf Hordeseite insgeheim auch, "Wie kann man nur so eine dämliche Frage stellen, das weiß doch jedes Kind!" ... Pech nur, dass es das Hordeäquivalent zur deinem Allianzchar war, das die Frage stellte ...

Und, übrigens: Wir sind hier nicht im Sado-Maso Studio, wenn du auf Beleidigung stehst, bist hier fehl am Platze ... es sei denn natürlich, oben genannte Deppen und Vollpfosten haben auch dieses Forum infiltriert ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## Yondaime (27. März 2009)

also ich hab 2 jahre horde und jetz ca 1 jahr allianz gezockt und ich muss sagen das beide seiten exact gleich sind. auf jeder seite findest du leute mit denen du gut klar kommst und es gibt auch überall diese quoten kidis.


----------



## Tharinn (27. März 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Sowas habe ich auch erlebt... habe einen lvl 70 Charakter auf Frostwolf und nach WotLk wieder Lust gehabt meinen Paladin weiterzuspielen... hatte vorher mein ganzes Gold in TBC verballert und einen lvl 80er nach 5 (!) Gold gefragt... wirklick absolut höflich, sogar Groß- und Kleinschreibung beachtet etc... mehr als ein "lol verpiss dich, farm selber" kommt da wirklich nicht...
> 
> Frag mal bei der Horde, ist garkein Problem, du kriegst entweder eine nette Antwort das er leider kein Gold habe, wenigstens ein bisschen Gold oder Silber oder eben die erfragte Summe!
> Ich spiele sehr gerne meinen Horde Charakter, die Fraktion ist eben die Hilfsbereitere.... =/



Sorry, ich will dir deine Erfahrung nicht wegreden, aber ich vermute eher, dass das nichts mit de Fraktion zu tun hat, auf was für Leute du triffst sondern eher damit, wie es mit der dDD (=durchschnittliche Deppen Dichte) auf deinem Server bestellt ist. Und in dieser Beziehung hört man ja von Frostwolf übles ...


----------



## Genomchen (27. März 2009)

Man is das ein leidiger Thread.
Ich geb mal ein Beispiel, das eigtl ziemlich das wiederspiegelt, worum es geht und ändern kann man es ned.
Nehmen wir mal den FC Bayern und Schalke 04. Die Bayernfans sind mit Sicherheit davon überzeugt, dass Schalke 04 müllfressende stinkende Hinterwäldler sind und haben sicherlich Argumente, wie sie dies untermalen. Auf Seite der Schalke Fans ist man wiederum sicherlich der Überzeugung, dass bei den Bayern nur bierbäuchige fette Fässer ohne Boden rumlaufen und Argumente hierfür haben sie sicherlich auch.

Ihr vergesst, dass es nunmal Horde und Allianz ist. Und in gewisser Weise die Horde der Gegner der Allianz ist und andersrum. Ist doch klar, dass jemand der Ewigkeiten auf Hordeseite gespielt hat und nun ins Lager des "Feindes" wechselt erstmal alles als kacke begutachtet und genauso auch andersrum. Fakt ist einfach, dass du, TE, einen blöden Vorfall pauschalisierst und damit alle in eine Schublade steckst. Jeder der sagt, Horde ist plöder als die Allainz und andersrum hat schlicht und einfach Unrecht. Derjenige verzapft nur - offen gesagt - Schwachsinn, der einfach nicht stimmt und dem man keinen Glauben schenken darf. Deppen gibts überall, ob im Game oder im Leben. Und wenn du nach Deppen suchst, TE, dann wirst du sie auch finden. Die Frage ist doch eher, ob du dein Verhalten und deine Einstellung nicht ändern solltest. Im Reallife zwingst du dich doch auch ned mit jedem Menschen, der dir auf der Straße begegnet eine Beziehung aufzubauen. Da gibts Freunde und Menschen, die einfach nur doof sind, die man links liegen läßt. Genauso verhält sich das im Spiel. Da hast du evtl 4000 Spieler auf nem Server. Darunter wirst du immer Deppen finden. Finde dich damit ab, komm klar damit, oder aber du gehst jämmerlich zu Grunde (im Game)^^


----------



## Smeal (27. März 2009)

Ich spiele jetzt seit herbst keine Horde mehr ,nur noch Allianz und hatten nie Probleme und habe sofort eine suoer Raidgilde gefunden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (27. März 2009)

ehrlich: hordler, allie ich verschenke kein gold schon gar nicht an leute die ich zum ersten mal sehe

/edit 
8uff3d.de
steht jetzt neben thoria und derpainkiller in der epischen halle der ignoreliste.


----------



## Leviathan666 (27. März 2009)

Zultharox schrieb:


> Nach 5 Minuten gab ich es natürlich auf.
> 
> Meine Güte, 1 beschissenes Goldstück!
> Ich habe momentan sinnlos 7000 rumliegen auf meinen Mains, wenn mich ein neuer fragt, würde ich ihm mind. 20 schenken.
> ...


So langsam wird mir klar, wo das dauernde Gebettel herkommt!

Ich spiele seit Jahren Allianz. Als ich mal bei der Horde rübergeschnuppert habe und dringend Gold brauchte habe ich auch noch den erstbesten Orc gefragt ob er nen Gold für mich hat. Soetwas macht man einfach nicht. Das kann man im RL machen - in WoW ist es definitiv einfacher an gültige Zahlungsmittel zu kommen.

Und anzunehmen jeder würde sein Gold so freiherzig weggeben wie du ist ein Trugschloß! Klar, 1G ist 1G. Aber wenn 300 Anfragen pro Tag kommen kann man schonmal 5 Dailies mehr machen, und das nur für andere Leute. In WoW bekommt NIEMAND Geld von mir wenn ich ihn nicht kenne. Dem Penner an der Ecke gebe ich gerne mal die paar Cent die ich gerade noch in der Geldbörse habe. Lässt das vielleicht einen Umkehrschluss zu? Sind Spieler die freiherzig in WoW sind geizig wenn es um RL Bedürftige geht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (27. März 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Man is das ein leidiger Thread.
> Ich geb mal ein Beispiel, das eigtl ziemlich das wiederspiegelt, worum es geht und ändern kann man es ned.
> Nehmen wir mal den FC Bayern und Schalke 04. Die Bayernfans sind mit Sicherheit davon überzeugt, dass Schalke 04 müllfressende stinkende Hinterwäldler sind und haben sicherlich Argumente, wie sie dies untermalen. Auf Seite der Schalke Fans ist man wiederum sicherlich der Überzeugung, dass bei den Bayern nur bierbäuchige fette Fässer ohne Boden rumlaufen und Argumente hierfür haben sie sicherlich auch.
> 
> Ihr vergesst, dass es nunmal Horde und Allianz ist. Und in gewisser Weise die Horde der Gegner der Allianz ist und andersrum. Ist doch klar, dass jemand der Ewigkeiten auf Hordeseite gespielt hat und nun ins Lager des "Feindes" wechselt erstmal alles als kacke begutachtet und genauso auch andersrum. Fakt ist einfach, dass du, TE, einen blöden Vorfall pauschalisierst und damit alle in eine Schublade steckst. Jeder der sagt, Horde ist plöder als die Allainz und andersrum hat schlicht und einfach Unrecht. Derjenige verzapft nur - offen gesagt - Schwachsinn, der einfach nicht stimmt und dem man keinen Glauben schenken darf. Deppen gibts überall, ob im Game oder im Leben. Und wenn du nach Deppen suchst, TE, dann wirst du sie auch finden. Die Frage ist doch eher, ob du dein Verhalten und deine Einstellung nicht ändern solltest. Im Reallife zwingst du dich doch auch ned mit jedem Menschen, der dir auf der Straße begegnet eine Beziehung aufzubauen. Da gibts Freunde und Menschen, die einfach nur doof sind, die man links liegen läßt. Genauso verhält sich das im Spiel. Da hast du evtl 4000 Spieler auf nem Server. Darunter wirst du immer Deppen finden. Finde dich damit ab, komm klar damit, oder aber du gehst jämmerlich zu Grunde (im Game)^^



Naja dann wissen wir ha warum die Horde rot ist, sie ist einfach besser als blau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ganze hat mit Sympathie nichts zu tun, es gibt schon gewisse Unterschiede der Fraktionen. Ally's gibts normal immer mehr als Horde, dafür hat Horde den besseren Zusammenhalt und helfen wirklich weit mehr sonst könnte sie oft nicht bestehen, Ally traut sich ja MEIST nur wenn se in der Masse sind. Sicher gibts Kasper auf beiden Seiten allerdings ist die Quote bei Ally um einiges höher und das kann man auch nicht wegreden. Leute die beide Seiten mögen und seit langem spielen können das auch bestätigen. Sagen wir Du hast 30% Deppenanteil auf beiden Seiten, jedoch hat Ally eben mehr Spieler und somit auch mehr von der üblen Sorte. 

Der Kinderanteil ist bei Ally auch um einiges Höher, da die meisten Kinder eben gerne Mensch, Gnom und Nachtelf spielen, letzteres auch oft weil sie den weiblichen Elfen anhimmeln. Es gibt auch gute Junge Spieler das bestreitet keiner, jedoch ist der Großteil meist Itemgeil, kennt keine Regeln und "Gruppenspiel" ist ein Fremdwort. Liegt oft daran,  dass jüngere Leute noch nichts erreicht haben im RL und somit den Erfolg Ingame meist als sehr wichtig erachten. Das ist Menschlich das man nach Erfolg strebt und auch keine schlechte Eigenschaft, jedoch ist meist der Preis dafür entscheidend. Man muss nicht immer alles haben und vorne dabei sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## löööy (30. März 2009)

ich würde hir nich immer so generell von kiddies labern.
ich bin selber erst 13 und verhalte mich in keiner weise kindisch und heiße auch nich darkkiller etc. 
vlt sind einige sehr kindisch drauf, aber es müssen ja keine kiddys sein und wen, dann sollte man das nich verallgemeinern.


----------



## Mesmeras (30. März 2009)

Man könnt ja mal einen Statistiker beauftragen das in Zusammenarbeit mit Schneesturm zu klären =D.
Einfach n Scan durchlaufen lassen der Alter (körperliches! geistiges hat damit meist wenig zu tun) und Anzahl der Allianzcharaktere in Zusammenhang bringt.

Das mit den Kiddis.... naja ich habe nie einen Allianzler höher als 29 gehabt und kann von der Horde (auf meinem Realm in meiner Gilde in meiner eigenen Fantasiewelt) nur positives berichten... Ich hoffe dass das bei den anderen Stammesbrüdern auch so ist!



Lok´thar und MfG
Mesmeras (der keinen Orc spielt)


----------



## Thedynamike (30. März 2009)

Ich wusste es doch immer. WoW fördert virtuellen Rassismus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist aber nur in Deutschland so extrem.


----------



## soul6 (30. März 2009)

8uff3d.de schrieb:


> Tja, Allies waren, sind und bleiben asoziale Idioten.



Gratuliere; ein Verhaltensforscher !
Und wie verhält es sich dann bei mir ? Ich spiele 3 Ally und 3 Horde chars.
Das heist dann nach deiner halblustigen Definition, den einen Tag bin ich Idiot und den anderen Tag der nette Typ von nebenan ?!


p.s.: Das Wort "asozial", solltest du vielleicht mal googeln oder am besten gleich bei Wikepedia nachlesen, denn diese Erklärung könnte sogar ein Kleingeist wie du verstehen.

an dich ohne grüße
randy


----------



## _Raziel_ (30. März 2009)

Zultharox schrieb:


> Das ist meine Meinung nach über 2 Jahren Horde und ein paar Tagen Allianz.
> 
> 
> Sicher gibt es beide, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass es dies viel häufiger bei der Allianz gibt.


Erstell dir auf deinem Horden-Realm nen frischen 'Hordler'. Tu so, als ob du ein Neuling bist und mach dasselbe wie bei deinem Allianz-Char.
Wetten, dass du schnell wieder den Char löschst?

Is momentan auf beiden Seiten so. Keiner gönnt dem anderen noch was. Ein Neuling ist/kann ein Rivale werden (auch bei der selben Fraktion, denn er könnte ja in einem Raid Loot abgreifen).

Find dich damit ab und danke den Leuten, die helfen (und Ja, die gibts noch immer). Möglicherweise entsteht dadurch die eine oder andere Ingame-Freundschaft.

Ps'
N'Beispiel. Ich war für die Kaluak Ruf farmen und flog fröhlich in die Fjorde. Plötzlich ein *heul* über den Allgemein-Channel. Auf die Frage, was denn los sei, plärrte ein völlig aufgelöster Spieler, dass er seit gut und gerne 3h für eine Gruppenquest jemanden sucht und sich keiner meldet. Kurzer /who Check bestätigte mir, dass mindestens 30 Leute da am rumquesten waren. Da ich nix anderes zu tun hatte half ich ihm bei der und den folgenden Quests.
Wir sind heute dicke Kumpels!


----------



## Tabulon (30. März 2009)

Das einzige was mich stört, sind eigentlich die Hordler auf "An00b'arak" >_>
Bin mit meinem Warri Arathi becken gegangen, bin ich drinne, seh ich schon gleich nen kiddy von anoob'arak flamen und andere Spieelr beleidigen, ich dachte mir nur: "HALLOOOO!!! Wir sind doch alle Hordler, wieso beleidigen wir uns gegenseitig o_0??".
Ich dachte eigentlich auch, dass das beim ersten mal passiert ist, heißt das ja nicht das alle so sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber da habe ich mich leider getäuscht... in den 5 Stunden sind mir insgesammt 22 An00b'arak kiddies unter die Augen gekommen...22!!!
Bei mir freut sich das Herz, wenn ich bei Loadscreens sehe, wie eine Gruppe diesen Weltboss Drachen versucht zu killn...
Oder dieses Video: Great Kodo

ich weiß nicht woran es liegt, aber dieses Video gibt mir einfach die 60er Gefühle zurück...


----------



## BitchKing (30. März 2009)

Hallo.

Also über manche Leute kann man sich echt nur noch wundern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas kann überall passieren. Es ist absoluter Blödsinn, dass auf Allianz/Horde mehr "Kiddys" spielen... und wenn schon, wie definierst du bitte den abwertend gewordenen Begriff <Kiddy> ?! Sollen 13 Jährige deiner Meinung nach nicht spielen? Für mich sind Leute nur Kiddys wenn sie sich wie ungerzogene Kleinkinder verhalten... Das kann genauso gut ein 18 Jähriger sein. Auch dieser Threat ist absolut "Kiddylike"(nach eurem Modewort betitelt) und unangebracht, ..man benutze gesunden Menschenverstand.
Wenn dich unkreative Namen wie "blackshadowbasher..." etc. und eine unangebrachte raue Umgangsform so dermaßen stören, findest du deine "Heile Welt" nur auf RP-Servern.



> Dieses Thema ist doch einfach nur bescheuert.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabulon (30. März 2009)

BitchKing schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Also über manche Leute kann man sich echt nur noch wundern...
> 
> ...



Dort leider auch nicht mehr... rp-pvp= pvp, ich weiß es


----------



## Teradas (30. März 2009)

Lilicia schrieb:


> Was mir aufegallen ist, ist das es bei der Horde mehr "COOLE" Leute gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Weil man als Undead viel Cooler und geiler ist.
Ne würd ich auch mal sagen.
Bei der Horde spielen mehr"Gangstaa" wenn das bei eurem Server nicht so ist,könnt ihr mir gerne wiedersprechen. :>


----------



## Bitorez (30. März 2009)

Also bei Mir auf dem Server ist so das Allianz der reinste Kinder geburtstag ist 

Als ich mit WoW anfing erstellte ich nur einen Nachtelf ( obwohl ich Untote und Tauren doch nen Tick besser fand ) weil ein paar Kumpels auch Alli waren

Also rennt man die ersten 20 Level in Ruhe und Frieden durch die Wildniss und dann muss man mal nach Sturmwind 

als ich dann in Sturmwind ankam dachte ich Ach du Meine Fresse als ich in den Handel bzw. den Allgemeinchannel  schaute 

nur geflame, blöde rumgelabber usw.

dann 3 lvl später hab ich angefangen mein Beruf zu skillen und hatte eine kleine Frage und wandte mich an den Allgemeinchannel 

die ersten 5 antworten waren nur dummes gespamme und dann kamen die blöden deine Mutter und Chuck Norris witze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Irgendwann später entschloss ich trotzdem mir mal einen Hordler zu machen, hab mir am anfang gedacht ja wird bestimmt nicht anders als bei Alli? HA denkste 

Die Hordler waren hilfbereit fast kein gespamme und geflame in den Channels 

Da hab ich mir auch gedacht das des schon ein krasser unterschied ist zwischen alli und horde 

aber wie kann das sein das kann doch teilweise nicht nur an an der ganzen Kindern liegen ?


----------

